# Guys ACU Part 4



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Rachel x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh yeah Im first!!!!
Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I have just spent a fab weekend with two of my closest girlfriends.  Drunk copious amounts of wine and eaten loads of crap food - not good for the first week of my diet!!

As this is a new thread I can't remember everyones posts well enough to do personals for everyone.  I will try:

Mani.  Glad you can have your tx in August before school starts.

Wiggie.  Have you decided what you are going to do?  I am in a similar situation in terms of no of follies and egg quality and I think I will have another go with my own eggs.

Totyu.  Have you decided which clinic you are going with next?

Beegey,what stage of tx are you at now?  How you are you getting on with it?

Tamelia, Silverglitter, Ba .How are you?

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone.

Tracey


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Tracey sounds llike a FAB weekend!!!

Well I just had my surprise 40th bday party courtesy of DH (and Im not 40 til nxt week so hes really rubbing it in!!!) it was fantastic!!! A really good night and lots of lovely pressies with lots of pampering ones so lots to look forward to! Hopefully keep some of the anxiety about tx at bay!

Hope you all had a good weekend too
Hugs
Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Happy birthday Mani.


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all!

Wow, new home. Better post on here so i don't miss any updates from you guy's!

Tracey - it's great that you have a good time. You deserve it... I had an ok-ish weekend. Cleaned the house on Saturday and watched Hancock & Kung-Fu panda today. Both were good films but i still recommend that you watch 'Wanted', it's the best!

Mani - Happy birthday for nest week. Celebrations have started early eh? Hope you get loads of nice prezzies!

Actually, the reason why i posted here was i'm in 2nd thoughts again on what clinic i should have my next tx with. I know i kept saying that i was going to go with Reprofit in Czech, but it looks like we're going to go to Jinemed in Turkey. They have a meet in London on the 26th where you have a 1 to 1 consultation with one of their doctor's, which i'm seriously thinking of going to. I have always had this clinic in mind even before having tx at guys but was put off on the number of days that i had to stay out there (21 days). But i am seriously considering it now as it makes sense that during the stimulation phase they monitor you closely with daily scans and blood tests and adjust your doese accordigly, unlike at guys where you only get 2 scans before EC and not even a single blood test. I plan to go out with my mum for the 1st 2 weeks and DH will arrive on the 2nd week or last ....hmmm, thats my plan anyway. The package is good aswell; it's £3100 for Tx, hotel and medication. Also includes ICSI, blastocyte transfer (if applicable) and Assisted Hatching (for patients over 35 years old). It's definitely worth considering. And plus you can have a nice long holiday in a very nice city. Check out their website: http://www.ivfturkey.com/

 to those currently on treatment!

That's it from me...for now. Work tomorrow.... 

Hi to everyone else!

Silverglitter79

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

This is going to confuse me even more (doesn't take much).  Am definitely going to have to get on here more to keep up.  
Happy Birthday Mani!
Tracey, glad you had a nice weekend.  I always turn to feed and drink when i need to comfort myself, sounds just what you needed.  
Tots, i think you are right to change if you don't think you are getting what you should at Guys.  It costs so much you really have to try and get the best for you.  A different approach by another clinic could be what's needed.  I think even if your body is physically ready to go again, mentally it can't do any harm to have a short break.  Everyone is different and you just need to follow your gut instinct.
Silverglitter, i shall have a look at the clinic in Turkey, sounds interesting.  I like the sound of the daily monitoring on stimms, and again the cost is always a factor, plus you get a holiday too!!
Mani, that's good news you get to go again soon.  Hope you sort the builder problem out.  Some form of stress always manages to rear it's head when you least need it!

I'm just biding my time till Thursday for my next scan and hopeful FET next Tuesday.  Talking of stress, I've just had an unexpected tax bill of £1300 land through my door.  the absolute last thing i need right now.  Tax office hadn't accounted tax for a property i was renting out 6 years ago and didn't change my PAYE tax code either even though i informed them at the time.  They were going to charge me a penalty and interest on the amount over this time too but they have waived that as it was their error, Nevertheles i still have to pay this out of my IVF fund. Gggrrrrrrr!!!

Hi everyone else too, hope you are all doing ok.
x


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

hello all,
I need your advise please, do anyone know if after taking Gonal F for few days and you have one day break, will it affect the follic (spelling) shrinking or not progressing well.

i went to clinic today after 4 days of stimm and they did a blood test to see if i am over stimulating and they just called back to say that my level is high and the doctor would like to see me tomorrow morning for another blood test and a scan. and i was told not to take any gonal f tonight but i should still take my burseline injection

i have a problem with producing too much follies and over stimulating too quick before the follic are big enough. that is why i am been mointor very closely, but i wasn't expecting that after just 4 days of been on gonal f 150iu i will allready start over stimm

i am so nervous about tomorrow. i am wondering if they going to tell me to stop this cycle.  
do anyone have any experience of this before? 

sorry that this post is all about me, i am just in a state at the moment.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm sorry shozie, I can't help but just wanted to say I hope everything goes OK.  I'm sure they know what they are doing when they said not to have your gonal f tonight.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Shozie

This is called "coasting" where they stop your stimming drugs for a few days if there are risks of over stimming.  If your E2 levels are high and you've got quite a few follicles then by either reducing your drugs dose right down, or in your case coasting ie stopping drugs completely for couple days, then it can often help.

I honestly wouldn't worry about it as they're the experts and it won't harm your existing follies....better this than getting OHSS.

I've been at risk twice from OHSS but luckily didn't get full blown.  First time I was at risk (27 follies and 19 eggs collected) I had drugs dropped right down and had EC brought forward.  Second time I was at risk was our last IVF cycle where I had 40+ follies...they originally thought I'd either have to coast as E2 levels were high as well.....they dropped drugs right down though and luckily I was all ok and EC and ET went ahead (despite having 30 eggs collected).

It sounds like you're being well monitored.  Make sure you drink plenty of water (about 2-3 litres a day) as this can help prevent OHSS....as well as good level of protein in your diet and isotonic drinks such as Lucozade.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thanks for the birthday wishes! 

Shozie dont worry as Minxy said coasting is fairly common - they made me coast on my last cycle as i over stimmed, they keep testing your E2 levels and as soon as they are in the safe range they will prob let you have your hcg jab ready for EC. 


Tracey hi hun!

Tamelia pants about the tax thing ... every penny counts for ivf, hope everything goes well for your FET next week - let us know how things are!

Silverglitter - the overseas tx sounds fab, all of the ivf stuff and hotel included?! To do tx in a nice place would be so relaxing too - never a bad thing!

Have alovely evening lovely ladies!
hugs
Mani


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all!!!

Mani T - Yes, £3,100 all inclusive of medication, 20 nights in a hotel (3*), ivf/icsi (assisted hatching if you are over 35), blastocyte transfer (if applicable), airport pick up/drop off. Plus you get a nice holiday; nothing better than being in a relaxing, stress free environment. Great isn't it!  Shame i have to be back at work straight after! I was supposed to go there for my 1st cycle but was put off by the number of days you have to stay out there. But i will definitely go there for round number 2. I have booked my consultation with them here in London on the 26th July (Saturday) at 6:30 pm in Shepherd's Bush. Paid £100 for that (still cheaper than the £200 that Guys charge). Because i will be doing (the dreaded LP), I will have to start Lucrin on Day 21 then go to Turkey on the 2nd day following my period; then stay there for 21 days. They closely monitor you with scans and blood tests and adjust the medication accordingly which is why you need to be out there during the stimms and then until transfer. I'll let you know what is discussed when i have the appointment.

Hi everyone else!!! Will post again later. DH needs the computer!!!!

Silverglitter


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Just to say thanks for your thoughts and comments, I think we will have one more go with my own eggs but am stilll not sure whether to switch clinics. As you say, Guys know me and my history and as the protocols will be the same, will  I have much to gain by changing to the Lister? STill can't decide....

Mani - great that you can start tx in August, and happy birthday for next week

Silverglitter - £3K all in for the tx and accommodation sounds fantastic. Is the clinic in Istanbul?

Shozie - hope your check up went OK today and that they were happy for you to continue stimming

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi again!

Just a quick reply to Wiggie - Yes, the clinic is in the heart of Istanbul. Check out their website: www.ivfturkey.com. The package on their website is not that clear. It doesn't say that it includes the medication, but it does, as they have confirmed this to me. So i'm assuming that whatever dose you need whether high or low will still be the same price. What i like is the dailymonitoring with scans and bloods during the stimming stage.

Gosh, a bit too lazy to do personals. Just showered as went to the gym and did a combat class.

Till next post!

Silverglitter79

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Silverglitter - tx abroad sounds great.  If I didn't have Max to think about I would definately try.  Probably too expensive but when I was in Barbados they were advertising their fertility clinic there - saying you had a better chance of BFP if you were relaxing by walking on a tropical beach every day - wouldn't that be great!

Shozie, how did your appt go.

Wiggie, are the success rates at Guy's vs Lister much different for your age - that may help you decide.  Lister are 14% vs Guy's 9% for my age.  I don't know where I am going to go yet, I will wait for my appts on 28 July and 7 August at Guys and Lister respectively.

Hi to everyone.

Tracey


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

hello ladies

Natasha and Mani, Tracey- thanks for that post. i have been drinking alot. and taking one day at a time

the say i am not been coast at the moment. they have reduce my gonal f to 37.5iu and i have been going to the clinic everyday this week for blood test and scan. i just been there today. and i got about 36 follies so far. they need to grow a bit more. they have taken my blood test so they will call me later to tell me what to do next.

Tamelia- i hope you have dr well today so that your FET can go ahead. let us know how it goes

hello to everyone, hope you all have a good day


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi all

Silverglitter - I was thinking maybe Norway but now Ive seen the Turkey package Im thinking maybe of going there. Please keep us all updated.

Wiggie - Guys actually have a very good success rate I think. Dr K quoted an overall success rate of 43% (or maybe it was 46% - one of the 2) for last year when I saw him. For my age group its 34%. I know 3 people who had tx at Lister and all have nothing good to say about it. Considering I only know 3 people thats 100% failure in opinion for them so for that reason alone I dont think I would choose them. I have heard that ARGC 'cherry picks' to get good success rates and that they undertake some very expensive tests so tx is more like £10,000. From what I can gather UCH is probably one of the best central London clinic's. Certainly they have the highest success rates and when I asked on their thread everyone was very complimentary. Worth considering.

Well I have just received a delivery of DHEA and downed my first pill. I know its untested and should be discussed with my GP/Clinic  but really hope its my miracle fertilisation/egg production/ anti m/c cure for my next tx 
Watch this space....

Hi to everyone else
Ba
x

*FF does not condone or encourage self medicating ~ please discuss with your consultant first


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hello, can anyone share their experience or offer any advice about this?

Went for my final scan today in preparation for FET next Tuesday.  I had a scan last week but the uterus lining wasn't thick enough from the HRT tablets so i had to go back today.  They told me it's still not ready and i'm not responding to the oestrogen tablets even though i've been on them for 3 weeks and on 4 tablets.  My body is absorbing it and my liver is processing it all instead of it going straight to my uterus.  They said patches would sort this out.

They then noticed that i had alot of fluid in my uterus and they don't know what it is or how it is caused.  I have been told to stop all drugs and abandon cycle.  The doctors will have a meeting tomorrow to review my notes and phone me to discuss.

I obviously wasn't told anything other than it may be fluid being backed up in my tubes as they are blocked and filling the cavity.  They are not prepared to put anything back in as the fluid is very toxic.

I just burst into tears and then had to struggle my way home crying behind my dark glasses.

I don't know what to think or how worried to be and have no idea what the next stage might be.

I feel totally deflated and upset, on the brightside....desperately trying to find one...at least I've still got my frozen blasto.

Any comments or information welcome please.

Thanks

Tamsin xx


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Tamzin -   oh that is just horrid for you and your DP. I'm sorry I cant offer any advice at all but will definately join you in a good rant and cry if you need someone. You may have done it already but definately worth posting on the peer support thread.

Its important to remember that you are the most important person right now and your health is paramount. If you are not well I truely believe that your little blast will know this and say 'not a good time to get pregnant' and not implant, so its really important to get yourself better and ready to take the blast for a BFP. You have responded to the drugs before I presume as this is FET, so there is no reason to suspect that you wont again and with different drugs protocol that puts you in a better position for a BFP.

here if you need me
Ba
x


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

hello Tamsin. i havent had an experience of this before not even had fet before. so cant really help. i am sorry they have to stopped the cycle. it must be awlful

have the Doctor called you back today to tell you what is the outcome of there meeting? please keep us updated. 

thinking of you


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thank you Ba and Shozie for your kind comments.  Well i've had my call from Dr Koomarasamy.  He's been chatting to Dr Kalaf and have decided they won't do any more treatment until i've got this problem sorted.  They said it is hydrosalpinge as a result of my damaged tubes.  My tubes are filling with fluid and flowing back into my womb which is deteramental to anything surviving in there.  Could be part of the reason for my last BFN but they would commit but said it may be a small factor.  Going to have another laparoscopy and hysteroscopy to have a proper look and probably have both my tubes removed to avoid this happening again.  Certainly not looking forward to it.  had a dreadful time during my first lap, found it even worse than recovering from a c section!!!  Oh well hopefully this time i'm a lot tougher and i won't have the shock of finding out that i can't have children naturally as i already know that.
Just got to wait for another consultation to go through it all again and sign the consent forms.  Grrr, hope the move doesn't upset the waiting time either.xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Tamsin so sorry to hear this, its hard when you are ready to go every delay is tough. I hope the lap shows up everything and it gets sorted asap for you hun  

Hope everyone else is well sorry ive been a bit awol ive had a tough week at work just incredibly busy, will post more later when i feel less shattered!

Hugs
Mani


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Tamsin

Really sorry to hear about the cancellation of your tx, it's horrible when you're all psyched up to proceed. But I agree with the others, they wouldn't have decided to stop it if the fluid wasn't a problem, and all the research suggests that it is better to remove hydosalpinges, as they can reduce your chances of pregnancy success. There is alot of info on the FF hydro thread if you want to visit it.

Unfortunately taking the meds can also cause the tubes to fill with fluid - I'm just hoping that my hydro hasn't come back since my last lap.

Hopefully your next lap won't be as bad as the last one. Did they say how long the wait would be?  I'm sure the move won't affect things, as they told me they are bringing extra staff in to run both clinics during the move so that they don't lose any capacity.

Hi to everyone else and have a relaxing weekend

Wiggie xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Tamelia.
I am so sorry your fet has had to be cancelled.  I hope you get sorted out very soon.
The waiting between treatment is horrible isn't it.  I find it very difficult to keep up the healthy eating and lots of water.

Tracey


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Tamelia,

Sorry to hear about your recent abandoned cycle. I feel for you as i have been through this myself on my 1st cycle. But you've got to remember that the Dr's know best and that they would not have made that decision if it was highly likely to end in a BFN anyway. At least you can prepare your body know for the best possible chance of having a successful cycle.

I myself was diagnosed with hydrosalpinges (bilateral), so both my tubes were removed in Nov 2007. It wasn't a hard decision to make; although a disappointing one, there's nothing else i could've done anyway. They were blocked and would hamper my chances getting pregnant (via ivf) had they been there. If you have any questions please ask. I recovered from my laparoscopy pretty well. and have 3 little scars, 2 above my bikini line and one in the navel. I was off sick from work for a week and 2 days.

Hi all!!! I went to the harrods sale yesterday; so many people! Lots of perfumes on sale; the whole department is on sale actually! Also went to oxford street to shop for clothes; again everything on sale...and now i'm broke   .....  Better stay in doors from today until payday  

Silverglitter79


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Silverglitter - sales!!! Im itching to go now u have mentioned them but same as you need every penny now for tx. I want to add acu in as well so that is also going to cost some!! 

Hope you all had a good weekend!

Hugs
Mani


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

hey tracey i lost part of my post so ive stuck it on here for now!!
Tracey good luck for your appt, i hope you get some good news re tx and if you go to 2  clinics you can compare and have a choice. Me personally at the mo with builders and everything i feel its too much to be starting with a different clinic.  i do trust Guys. Re hols i am going to do as much work as poss before hols and then after in the new term and focus on tx and the bl...dy builders so i can kick their butts    and move back into my home. i used to dream of going back and now i cant even do that they have tarnished it for me. i also eventually told the builder i was going to be in hospital in aug to try to get him to hurry up a bit!
Mani


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thank you all so much for your kind comments.  It really has helped me stay focused and positive having the support of you all.  It is easy to feel lost but knowing that we are all going through this with the same goal in mind makes it easier just to get on with it.  I think the motto with ivf is expect the unexpected.  I've left my message on the famous answerphone and am waiting to hear back to find out when i can have the consultation to sign the forms for the laparoscopy.  I had one right at the beginning and they knew then the problem with my tubes so am wondering why it has never been put to me before that this could happen and i may be better to have them removed.  Is it something that can deteriate over time?  Hmmm so many questions.  I think i will be staying at Guys if i need another fresh cycle after after my eventual FET.  Built up a bit of a history now and may be too complicated to move.  Besides i think the move to 11th floor will make a big difference.  They have so many more patients now which is why it is the way it is at the moment but with the move will bring new nurses so hopefully better care.

I'll let you know what they say when i get my call back.xx


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

tamelia- that it, keep positive and do let us know as soon as the return your phonecall. (whenever that will be)

quick update on me. after visiting the clinic everyday last week for blood and scan they have decided that EC will be on wednesday. so i am really happy about that.quick question. they ask us to be there by 10am do anyone know what time you will leave after EC? just trying to sort out DD childcare for that day

hello to everyone


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Shozie after ec you will need to rest min 1 hour i think is what they say, but you never know how you will react so plan in lots of time. i ended up having a general one time and reacted badly, feeling sick etc so it took quite a long time to recover, hope it goes well hun!

Tamelia hope u get ur call soon hun!

Hope everyone else is well!
Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Silverglitter - I have never been to the Harrods sale, I assume that everything will be really expensive even in the sale.  I am trying not to buy anything at the moment.  DH has only been temping 4 hours per day for 6 weeks then has no work from end July. 

He was in the accident in which my Son was killed and was quite seriously injured.  He now has a bad back which means he can't be a Chef like he was before as it involves lots of standing and carrying heavy things.  He hasn't really had a proper job since.  He doesn't really know what he can do from now.

Mani.  Your builders sound like a nightmare.

Shozie, good luck for ET. They say you could be in the clinic for up to two hours.  I think I was there for about an hour all together.  I felt well enough to go for lunch afterwards but by the time we got home in the afternoon I justg wanted to sleep and sleep.


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Shozie 

Good luck with your EC tomorrow. You can usually go home within an hour of the procedure - but it all depends whether or not they are running to time! Like Tracey , both times I have got home and gone to bed for a couple of hours, as the anesthetic does tire you out for 24 hours.

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

thank you Mani, tracey and wiggie thanks for your wishes. i will update you all tomorrow when i get back. feeling a bit nervous now. 
good night all


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Good luck with EC Shozie  
Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

After saying I couldn't afford to buy anything, I went to get Max some socks and came back with a pair of shoes for me!


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

evening girls,
quick update from me. they got 16 eggs today. we now have to wait for the call tomorrow to find out how many fertilised. 

hope everyone is fine, speak to you all tomorrow


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Fantastic news Shozie.   for lots of them to fertilise.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Congratulations Shozie that's a brilliant result.  Can't wait to hear how many fertilised.  Hope you are not too sore.

Still no news on consultation for lap and dye, have chased but will give till next Monday before chasing again.  Af today and feel hideous!!

xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

well done shozie!!! let us know how they get on    
mani


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

thank you tracey, mani, tamelia

tamelia i hope they get to you soon regarding your appt

had a phone called this morning. out of the 16 eggies 13 where mature to be injected and 10 where fertilised by today. i am really pleased with that. they want us to go blast and have one embie transfer as i am young, and have a high risk of twin pregnancy. but we have told them we want 2 transfer but she said she will get a doctor to call us back either saturday to talk to us about having one back. we have made our decision and we are having 2 put back no matter what

we have been given a saturday to come in for ET but she said if they are really good then they will wait until 5 day which will be on monday before they do the transfer. so i will let you know when it will be when we know for sure

did they give anyone of you this hassle regarding how many to transfer? it will be lovely to find out
thank you everyone and i hope you are all well


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Shozie

Fantastic news re: your fertilisation rates. Unfortunately I have never had more than 2 embies to transfer and never got to day 5 - so the number wasn't an issue! 

However I do know that Guys are trying to get their twin pregnancy rate down and the success rates for a good quality blasto on day 5 are a lotter better than on day 3.

If you are going for a day 3 transfer I think they will agree to put 2 back, but if it's day 5 I think they will strongly recommend just 1.
At the end of the day, it's your decision - you just need to be prepared that you may have twins as a result!

Good  luck whatever you decide, and keep us posted.....

Wiggie xx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Brilliant result Shozie.  If it was me then i would definitely wait to see if any make it to blastocysts.  This was my preference as i only wanted one transferred.  You are going to hate me for this but i will explain why this is my personal decision and it does show an example of why the doctors only want a single transfer.

First time around i had 2 put back at day 3 and ended up pg with one.  Although was a bit upset at the time as felt had lost one i am now relieved it wasn't twins for me as i most probably would have lost them and potentially me too.  Had a difficult pregnancy and was very lucky for both of us (me and my daughter) to have made it through.  Through no fault of my own and couldn't have been predicted i ended up with a low lying placenta and bled heavily towards the end.  I spent 6 weeks in hospital..i move in as i was a potential timebomb and ended up with a heavy bleed which they couldn't stop and rushed me straight through for an emergency caesarean 4 weeks early.  The surgeon told me i had frightened him as he couldn't stop the bleeding and Amelia was stuck.  Had there have been 2 babies in me the story may have been totally different.  I was incredible lucky to not need a blood transfusion and Amelia didn't need to go to special care baby unit but i did have to return to hospital for a week after i had her as was still bleeding.
When you have a new baby the last thing you want is to be spending the first 2 or 3 weeks stuck in a depressing hospital in a room on your own and not being able to share those first precious moments at home with family.
Also twins are more likely to be born early and can have complications because of this and need special care.  During my stay i saw alot of women with babies in special care and it was sad, a friend i made even had to have hers taking to another hospital miles away as there wasn't enough room.

Sorry to be a party pooper but i'm just being devils advocate to show the other side.

You can always have any spare blastocysts or embryos frozen.

p.s. got my consultation booked for Monday 18th August.

Anyway....good luck whatever your decision, fingers crossed for lots of lovely healthy blastocysts.
xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Tamelia, you poor thing, your pregnancy and birth sound like they were a nightmare.

Shozie, I only got 1 egg so didn't have to make that decision. Personally I would be terrified of having twins but although there are more complications with multiple pregnancies thousands of women go on to have a happy and healthy twin pregnancy.
There is a thread on the pros and cons of Single Embryo Transfer on ff that you might want to read.  

Tracey


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Shozie

i know you need to decide but personally i would go for blast if i had the choice (which i never have had) and go for single embryo transfer, my cousin had twins and one was so poorly she is still on leave 2 years after the birth. You do have higher risk of complications and hun i would agree totally with tamelia, my DS was born with a heart condition and i spent almost a month in hospital with him while he had open heart surgery. i had to stay on the mat ward and all the other mums had their babies with them except me, it is heart breaking. i only saw him for a minute after he was born and then not again until 24 hours later as he was in ITU and i couldnt walk as i had a c section. I missed the first few precious hours of his life and the waiting and worrying over how he was going to survive surgery defies description. I wouldnt wish that scenario on anyone. Having a sick baby is just the worst thing especially when it is your first.

Take time to make your decision, frozen blasts do really well and you could wait and transfer a second one later if you wanted and enjoy each baby in its own time. Good luck with whatever you decide at the end of the day your decision is right for you and none of us really know what affects you and leads you to make it, so it will be the right one hun.

Hugs
Mani


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

thank you so much for all your information mani, tracey and tamelia. that is really what i need

Tamelia you poor thing. i cant imagine what you have been through. it must have been a horrible time for you and dh.

we would perfer one child instead of twins ourself as we allready had an ivf child and i was blessed that i had a perfect pregnancy apart from having C-section as i wasnt dialiting.
because of financial reason as this money we had save up is been used for this treatment there will be no other money to try treatment again and this will be our last go due to financial reason. so i am guessing that is why we want to give ourself all the maxium chance of pregnancy. if we have the money i can tell you for sure it will be one blasto transfer we will have. 

the clinic called us today that we shouldnt come in for transfer today as our 10 embies are doing really well. 6 embies have develop to 8 cells and 4 embies are between 4-6 cells so it will be a blasto transfer for monday morning.

i hope everyone have a great weekend


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Good luck for Monday Shozie, I have a really good feeling that this is going to work for you.

By the way, does anyone know what it means if AF comes 7 days early.  I always have a regular 28 day cycle so when I got a tiny bit of blood on Thursday I thought maybe all my BMS had paid off and it was an implantation bleed - as I there is no reason in theory why I can't get pregnant naturally I manage to convince myself most months that I am pg!!!  Anyway, it turned into full on AF yesterday, a week early.  I only had my failed IVF last months so maybe that is why.  If anyone has any other ideas let me know.

Tracey


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Fantastic news Shozie, best wishes for ET tommorow whether it be one or two.  I totally understand what you mean about funding and giving yourself more chances.  The majority of multiple pregnancies are trouble free, was giving you some extra things to think about to put on your pro's and cons list.  Ultimately as long as you get that BFP and a healthy baby/babies and healthy mummy that's all that matters.
Get drinking that water!!!!

Tamsin xx


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

hello everyone
we are back and managed to fight and won to get our 2 embies in. they are both blasto as you can see from the pic below

the other 8 embies are blasto too, cant believe that. but some are still in early blasto so they are going to wait until tonight to see if they become fully blasto. and they will call us tomorrow to tell us if they are going to freeze any. i wish they can just freeze all the 8 embies now instead of waiting until they are fully blast. they could still turn out to be a baby no matter what cell they are. but the clinic said they are very strick on what they freeze and not :O

anyway i am so happy. i only have to wait until 12 day to do a pregnancy test. thank you all very much for your advise and support, i am just so happy i got to this stage. now the mad 2ww start


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Shozie - fanstastic news on your ET and your good quality blasts. The pictures are amazing! Good luck with the 2ww. When is your test day?

Tracey - the drugs could be making your AF come early, they do say that the hormones can stay in your system for a couple of months afterwards.  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all OK

Wiggie xx


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

thank you Wiggie my test date is 1/08/08.

Tamelia- i hope your appt day comes quick for you.

hello everyone, hope you all had a great weekend


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Congratulations Shozie!!! Im glad you got what you wanted, its good that your decision was respected hun. Lots of     for your little embies!
Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Fantastic news Shozie. I will be keeping my eye out for a BFP from you on 1 August.
I hope they are able to freeze some too.


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Shozie

Good luck....

Tracey - Ii started bleeding early on previous cycles been told its the drugs, poor egg quality so far but like you a pray its implementation bleeding...hee hee

Take care all
Tots


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

morning all, 

how is everyone doing? gone a bit quite here lately


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi

I agree Shozie.. very quite but the suns out yipee!!

Had my follow up appt - nothing that I didn't expect to hear so wishing you all the very very best with more babydust being showered on you all.

As for me Guys just isn't for me, so off to a new clinic for a new cycle around Oct. 
Got the process underway by having lots of blood tests today including recurrent miscarriage, lupas and immune so waiting for results.

Take care and I will off course be there for everyone I have made friends with at Guys and checking the site looking for updates!!

Anyone going to the Lister on the 4th?

Tots


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi everyone.  Not a happy bunny.  Phoned Guys yesterday to see how long i would have to wait for laparoscopy to remove fallopian tubes and they said around 15 weeks from consultation which isn't till 18th Aug.  Can't believe i have yo wait so long.  Will see if i can have it done anywhere else.  Do you think this is due to the NHS in general or because Guys are moving floors? 

What lovely weather, certainly makes everyone a bit happier.

Tots, I have chatted to a few people who've have treatment at Lister and they rave about it.  Alot more expensive but apparently worth it.  Hope appointment goes well.

Not long to go now Shozie, how you feeling? xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi all

Tamelia, I can't believe a 15 week wait that's dreadful.

I have my follow up at Guy's on Monday so I will let you know how I get on.
I have a consult at The Lister on 7 August.  I am fairly sure I will move to the Lister as they have much better results for my age (42, fast approaching 43)

Well, I have given up on my exercise horse and sold it on ebay.  To be honest, I used religiously it before my holiday in April and someone still asked when the baby was due!!  I'm sure some of you will remember me confessing to eating crisps and drinking wine while on it and will say 'what do you expect!'
Since the holiday it has just become somewhere to put the ironing when it is finished!!!
I am now going to by a nintendo wii fit and see if that inspires me to exercise.  My PMA says it will be good as I can do pregnancy yoga when I eventually  get a BFP.


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Tots all the best with your new clinic hun, lots of babydust for you too 

Tamelia i cant believe theres such a long wait, can you find out if there is a chance to go for a cancellation? I had my lap at St Thomas', sent there by Guys. Im guessing they do all their laps there so the ACU move shouldnt affect it, maybe try contacting them?

Tracey the exercise horse moves on.... i guess i wont buy one of those then!! I took my step with me when we moved and it has sat with the book box on it since march...the box was too heavy to move...That's my story for not using the step and Im sticking to it!!!  Let us know about your follow up

Hope you all have a good weekend!
Mani


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone - I haven't been able to log on for a few weeks, and I was away for a couple of weeks, but admin have now sorted it for me.

Good luck for 1st August Shozie!

Are you still on for tx during the summer Mani?

It's interesting to read about some of you moving to the Lister as I'm now wondering if we should have gone there rather than Guys.  We can't do anything unless DH's SA improves - I'm going to book another SA for him sometime next month.  Maybe I'm just being too optomistic hoping they will find some, but I don't want to give up.

I laughed at about your step Mani   Mine was my table when I moved house last time - I sat on the floor and ate my meals off it as I didn't have any furniture.  Have you been able to buy a Wii Fit Tracey?  I'd like one - expecially after I tried one at Bluewater and it told me I had a fitness age of 27  (although it also told me -and everyone watching in Bluewater that I was obese ) But I haven't been able to find one for sale yet.


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all!!

It's been a while since i last posted here. I have been following the thread though, but have not had much news on my part.

First of all congrats to Shozie on those wonderfull looking blasto's and 10 all in all, wow! I wish i could produce that many! Good luck for the 1st of August!

The other reason why i posted here was because of Totyu's post re: 15 week waiting list for removal of fallopian tubes (salpingectomy). As you all know i had this done in November last year after waiting 2-3 months. I think 15-16 weeks is the norm on the NHS (unless of course you have it done privately). I had mine done at the Royal Free Hospital in Hampstead and i know for a fact that they do private treatment/procedures there aswell as they have a private wing at their hospital. The Dr who did mine was Dr. Magos who is one of the top gynaecologists who specializes in Laparoscopy. The only reason why i got my procedure done earlier was because i agreed to have my procedure watched and a video taken of my procedure by medical students as Dr Magos holds workshops for these students as he is also a lecturer in this field of laparoscopic procedures. Maybe it's something you could look into if you don't want to wait? All the best. I think i have the tel number of his secretary, let me know if you need it. 

I have heard that if you have this done privately it could cost you £3,000-£4,000. I also enquired about this procedure at the Jinemed-Turkey last year (where i will be having my next IVF cycle) and they quoted me £1,900 which includes 3 days in a hotel and if you have your next cycle there they will knock off £250 from the IVF package - not bad eh?

When i had my follow up consultation with guys a couple of weeks ago, Dr El Toukhy suggested i get booked in for a hysteroscopy to have a look at my womb to see if there is anything wrong down there (as you know i bleed on Day 6 of my 2ww). I have been told also that there is a 13-15 week wait on this also. I was also told to have a colposcopy done aswell, as i have cervix issues and i got my gp to refer me for this and i have already received an appointment for this for 1st week in September which i have had to get moved to the following week as i will be on AF then. I still haven't received an appointment from guys. If i don't get one next week i will give the appointments department a ring to see if my referral has been received by them.

I am going to the Jinemed consultation this afternoon in Shepherd's Bush, so hopefully get some hopefull news from them. I have already received my blood test results which i had done on Day 3 of AF and my FSH have dramatically lowered compared to last years results. It's currently 4.5iu/L. I also had my LH, Prolactin, TSH, Oestradiol and Progesterone done aswell. I have sent these to the Dr in Reprofit, Czech Rep and he said that my levels were good, so quite pleased with that. Just looking forward to what Jinemed have to say about the results and my treatment plan.

Another good news is that my GP has already written to Kings College Hospital where i am funded by the NHS for IVF treatment and has also written to my local PCT (she showed me the letter), so i am just waiting for a reply from them. My cycle in Turkey will depend how long i will have to wait for a funded cycle. If my PCT agrees to give me funding this year i will probably wait and not go to turkey. We'll see.

Ok, enough of me. Hope you ladies are all ok. Hi to Wiggie, Tracey, Clotted cream, Mani T, Ba and eveyone else!!!! (Sorry if i have forgot your names!)

Till next post. I will let you know how i get on this afternoon.

Silverlitter79


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I had my follow up at Guy's this morning.  They didn't really say very much.  What they did say was:
I was on the highest dose of gonal f that they prescribe - 300 ui.  They had my last FSH reading down as being October 07, ie only 8 months before IVF.  However, it was actually October 06!
That at least my one egg did fertilise normally and grow into an 8 cell embie by day 3 as expected.

The main thing they did say is that my chance at 42 is only about 10% and that I stand as good a chance natrually as I do IVF.  That doesn't make sense to me as when you try naturally you are never 100% certain that you had sex at the right time, that the sperm made it to the egg or that the egg fertilised.  At least with IVF you know you have an embryo that just has to do two things, divide properly and implant.

I have started to take 75 mg of DHEA now to see if that helps things along.

I have a real bee in my bonet about not trying to get pg once I turn 43 at the end of November.  I know some people say what is the difference between being 42 and 11 months and 43 and one month but I think you just have to draw the line somewhere.

They mentioned that if I want to try again at Guy's that they will be taking less patients in September due to the move.

Sorry about the me post but does anyone have any words of wisdom.


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

hello girls

but sadly i have to join you all guys ladies that keep getting BFN. 

AF arrived full blown today. it was proper not even brown blood. a bit gutted but must say i wasnt confident with guys as they didnt really listen to us during the treatment. i requested for no blast transfer but they refused and took us there. after all my 10 embies became blast they called us a day later to say 5 wasnt full blast. what is that all about? and they said they are going to destroy them, even thought i requested that they shouldnt as my daughter was only 2 cell.

we got 3 blast in the freezer with them at the moment. i am going to have a FET with them but going to move back again to my old clinic. even though they charge a fortune.

i have to say that i am still blessed that i got my daughter and look forward to having another go again

thank you for all your support. i am going to take sometime away from here but will be back to check on you all soon. take care


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Really sorry Shozie.  It sounded so positive for you.  Why why why.  If only we knew why some turn into BFP and some not.    I hope the FET works for you.  It does seem to be the case for quite a few people that they get a BFP on the FET.  Could you move the FET to another clinic or do you have to have it where they are  stored?


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

HI everyone

Shozie so sorry to hear that it didnt work. I really hope the FET works for you, at least you have that as something positive to aim towards without having to go thru the whole process again

Tracey i can understand what you mean about having a cut off in your head, i feel the same, with all my health problems i dont think its right to keep putting my body thru the stresses of tx BUT never say never. Your chances quoted by Guys ... if it helps my DS was a 10% chance and he is a cheeky little toddler now. i think if they are saying it can work, even if you try elsewhere, i would go ahead, wherever you feel right, but at the end of the day there is still a chance. I also am inclined to listen to Guys because they are not all about profit i always feel they will be honest about treatment and one's chances and i really think if they didnt think it would work they would say so, not just cos it means more money for them. The fact that they are being positive i would take as a good sign. Lots of baby dust to you hun whatever you decide    and naturally always has its pros (IYKWIM !!)

Lots of hugs to you all
Mani


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi All

Shozie - really sorry to hear you news...  

Tracy - intresting that Guys told you that 300 Gonal was the most they subscribe.. I have been on 400 this cycle.

Also since you and I only had one embie, did they tell you that your egg quality was poor? at other places they tell you the numbers are poor but exam the egg for quality at Guys that seem to put low numbers and quality in the same bucket...it could be true but with so much differing opinion whats a girls to believe!!

I can see why the not for profit may impact Guys in a postive why - but that also restricts them since they have to offer NHS and Private the same medical options. Going to a fully private establishment can change that I think since they are more experimentative!! 

eg Guys would not carry out any investigatory tests for me - I am having these done privately to help form my decision on were to go next. (15 vials of blood last week!!)

I am tempted to go for a 'big bang' now based on the low numbers of egg.

Take care 
Tots


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Shozie - really sorry to hear about your BFN, it all sounded so positive for you, did you do the test anyway? 

It also sounds like you have bled quite a lot before your test date of 1/8 - which potentially means you need more progesterone support. Did they prescribe 1 cycogest per day or 2? If only 1 it might be worth asking for 2 next time.

At least you have blasts in the freezer which - you never know - may turn out to work for you next time. Look after yourself hun, we all know how it feels - and do pop back when you feel ready.

Tracey - Guys don't like prescribing more than 300 units, but other clinics do go for 450 units of gonal f, and I am going to be on 450 menopur in my next cycle. It will be interesting to know what the Lister recommend for you....

Silverglitter - sounds like it's a waiting game for you now. The waiting time at Guys seems to have gone up, I only waited 12 weeks for my first lap there - they must be busy!

Hi to Mani, Toytu, Clotted Cream and everyone else....

Wiggie xx


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all!!!

Shozie -     Sorry to hear about your BFN. We all know how it feels. We've all been through the same emotions lately... i really thought it would be different for you this time. All the best for your FET later in the year.

Wiggie, i still haven't heard from guys yet. I rung them this morning and suggested that i ring the gynae department which i will do tomorrow. I hope i get the date so i can plan things in for next tx.

Like you all know, i went for the Jinemed consultation in Shepherds Bush on Saturday. The Dr. went through my history/notes etc., did an internal scan to rule out any polyps which i am quite prone to; luckily there wasn't any. Checked my ovaries, follicles etc. He suggested that i should be put on the short protocol for next treatment in the hope to get more good quality eggs and that i increase my FSH dose to 325 iu and take it from there (i was on 300 iu on my last tx and got 11 eggs but only 6 eggs fertilised). I will be on BCP on the month before tx to regulate my cycle so i know when to book my flights. Me and DH have decided that we do half of the cycle here in London. They have an associate Dr working at the Portland Hospital and he will do my scans and blood tests every 2 days. I will pay him £1000. The IVF/ICSI will be reduced to £1350 - normaly £1500 (as scans will be done in London); 9 days in Turkey @ £40/night in 3* hotel (but we will probably book extra days and meds will probably be between £800-£1000. So all in all will be just under £3000. I am just waiting for my hysteroscopy and if all is ok with my womb etc then will plan in next tx; hopefully in October - maybe for my birthday? That would be the best bday prezzie for my birthday and DH too as his bday is 2 weeks after mine. Got a date already for my colposcopy which is in September. 

Thats all from me. Hi to all the other ladies on this thread. Sorry, a bit sleepy to do personals. I'll try harder next time.

Silverglitter79


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi silverglitter.  Turkey sounds like a very good option.  I post on the poor responders thread and there are lots of people on there who are at the Jinnamed (spelling?) and they all seem really really happy.
If I didn't have Max then I would definately try tx there.  It is at least £2k cheaper than many UK clinics.  If I go to the Lister it will be at least £5k in total.

Mani, I agree that it is good that Guy's aren't out to make a big profit.  It is funny because I chose them partly because they didn't do anything that wasn't scientifically proven.  I am usually the sort of person who won't do anything unless there is science behind it.  However, I have discovered that when it comes to tx I seem to be morphing into someone else.  I even check my horroscope every day and read good and bad things to do with tx in it - I have NEVER believed in that kind of thing!!!

Wiggie, I will let you know what the Lister recoemdn when I see them next week.  Are you going with the Lister?

Anyway I'm now back to BMS every two days.  Oh I wish I could feel pleased about that!!!!


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

thank you all so much.

Wiggie- i did the test when i came on monday (AF) but still going to do another one tomorrow as friday will be the day i meant to have tested. but i know for sure it is negative. thanks for that info. i was on 1 cyclogest a day. so might discuss this with them on my follow up
i allready called the clinic and tried booking my follow up appt but they asked me to wait until friday to test and see the result first. i told them how it is AF for sure but they still refused, but i managed to get hold of Dr Yacoub Khalaf email address and requested for an appt with him as i wasnt happy with few things regarding my treatment. to my surprise he replied straightaway and said when would i like to see him and what time and he will try to fit me in. so i said next wednesday will be good for me and he replied and said that is fine with him

i am happy about that. going off to see him next wednesday in the morning. i got alot of things i wanted to discuss with him and also want to plan my own FET this time as my other cycle i wasnt involve in any discision at all.

have anyone met him before and had a chat about their treatment with him?

silverglitter- turkey seem like a good plan and the price is good too. all the best with it
Tracey- i had made enquires regarding transfering the enbryos to the bridge centre clinic as i had my first treatment there and they said they will need a consent form to be fill in from me and the clinic and they will be happy to have them. so i got another option there. thanks


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

hi 

Shozie Im glad things are going more your way now and as you said you have some more options now. Hope your follow up goes well!

I'm sitting waiting for AF now. Its been 7 days and it should have started about 4 days ago and i cant start tx until it comes. Havent had any period symptoms at all so i really dont know what is going on. I have done a HPT -ve. I took provera for 5 days to delay AF but it should have come, the dr said 3 - 4 days after i should get a withdrawl bleed. i wonder if/ when i should contact the clinic?

Mani


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

HI all

Silverglitter - great that your consult & scan all went fine. Short protocol is so much better than long! My birthday is in Oct too - are you  a Libra ? (The best sign of course!)

Shozie- great that Dr Khalaf agreed to see you so soon, I think he is always willing to meet with patients if you put in a request. It will be interesting to see what he says.

Tracey - yes I have decided to sod the expense and go with the Lister this time round. Not that I had any problems with Guys, but I am planning my cycle for end of August which is when they are moving units, so think it will be better to go elsewhere while they sort themselves out.

Mani - when I took Norestistherone (progestorone) to delay my AF before having my last lap, it took I think 6 days for AF to arrive after stopping the meds (and was told it would take 3 days). So I think it could just be the way your body reacted to the meds. But by all means contact the clinic if you are worried.

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Finally had AF after 8 days!! Never had to wait so long and I was gettiing quite panicky, spoke to Debbie at Guys and she said to come in on Monday, and typically AF arrived that Fri evening so i had no way of getting in touch and didnt know whether to go on Mon or not, 

I did go in the end as it was Day 3 and as i happened to have a diabetes appt on the same day and luckily the dr saw me and just did my baseline scan anyway, which he said was fine. So i started downreg yesterday!!! I feel a bit sick today and I have sore (.)(.) and which i wasnt expecting so soon! Have to go in again as they want to check E2 levels as i over responded last time and i have had bad OHSS in the past too. Feels good to have finally started.

Missing my DH tho as i am staying at my mums during the week and it feels strange to be going thru all this without him.

Hope u are all well
Hugs
Mani


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi all

Tracey how did you go at the Lister? I missed my appt because DH had to go in for a minor op...oh these random delays!!

Hope your all well
Tots


----------



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi everyone. I'm new to ff, but am hoping to go for IVF at Guys. I got an email from them yesterday which confused me a little and it made it sound like you need a GP referral even if you are going to pay out of pocket? Do you mind me asking how long you had to wait for an appt once a referral was made? I know they are moving which I'm sure will slow things down for the next few months, but hopefully the new space will make up for it!


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

JVJM welcome to the Guys thread!! Yes your GP does need to do a referral but i had my appt at Guys within just a few weeks after seeing my GP, i was self funding too. There may be a bit more of a delay as you say because of the move in sept but i shouldnt think it would be more than a couple of weeks. All the best with your treatment, let us know how you get on. 

I am still having bouts of nausea which settles when i eat so i will be the size of a house soon!!

Hope you are all well!
Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Mani.  I hope your nausea passes.  Is there anything low cal that you can eat which stops the nausea and also avoids putting on weight.  Or is it only ginger biscuits!

Welcome JVJM

I had my consult at the Lister yesterday.  They also said that statistically my chances are very low (7% at best!).  Due to my poor response they would put me on the 'cetrocide protocol' and my stim drug would be menopur 450ui (I was on 300 gonal f before).
I told them I was taking DHEA and they didn't really say much, didn't say there was any evidence of it helping at the moment but are happy for me to take it.
They said I could start on my next cycle (AF due today) if I wanted to.

I haven't made a final decision where to go yet.  Pros of Lister are; they did tell me they would try something different - different protocol and different drugs, the scan you every 2-3 days during stims and adjust drugs (guys only scanned me for baseline and 9 days later).  Cons are; pain to get to and the cost, and they didn't exactly say 'don't worry we will get you pregnant!'

They did clear up one question that I had from my Guys follow up.  Remember they said I had as much chance naturall as with IVF.  The Dr at Lister thinks they meant that I have as much chance with trying naturally for a year as with one round of IVF.

I really like Guy's but they didn't seem to tell me that they would do anything differently the next time around.  The first consultant I saw - Jan Grace - was really lovely and I felt there was a relationship, however every other time it has been a different person.

Hi Wiggie, tots, silverglitter and BA, Shozie


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Tracey

Interesting that Lister have recommended the same protocol for you as for me (450 menopur + cetrotide).  It might be worth going back to Guys and asking whether they would do a similar protocol for you ? - as Dr El-Toukhy at Guys did recommend the menopur protocol for me as well at my follow-up.  Guys don't really like going up to 450, but if you go back and say that the Lister have recommended this and that you would like to try it, they may be willing to agree to it.

I have decided that the extra monitoring, higher success rates and the fact that Guys are moving mean that the Lister is my choice for this time round (I am due to start my cycle in 10 days time). But I certainly wouldn't rule out going back to Guys if we have to go down the DE route with my sister. 

The other thing to bear in mind is that the drugs are more expensive due to the higher dosage and the cetrotide - mine will work out as over £1000 this time around, compared with £700 last time.

Good luck whatever you decide....

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all!

Welcome JVJM to the Guys thread - i am not at guys anymore but love to post on here as i feel like i've made some good friends while i was on treatment.

Mani T - good luck on this cycle. I hope the DR drugs aren't causing you too many headaches and nightsweats...it's summer (?) aswell!

Tracey and Wiggie - As you know i went for a consultation in London with Jinemed (Turkey) and they will be putting me on SP with Cetrotide and Menopur aswell. I will be on 375iu this time scary, as i was only on 300iu last time. I have been classed as a poor responder in the past but my recent FSH levels came back as 4.5 iu/L so don't know why they want to up my doses. They did say they wanted to get more good quality eggs and more than 11 eggs which is what i got last time. I was on Pergoveris last time which is exactly the same as Menopur, they are just made by different companies. I was actually given the choice to stimm with either of the 2. I am looking at spending approx £800 for my meds. They are going to send me my prescription early next week and i have to fax this to this company that accepts international/foreign scripts.

My tummy got quite big with 300iu so i'm dreading the time when i will have to start injecting 375iu. I will be stimming in London for the 1st 8 days and will be having scans and blood tests at the Portland Hospital every 2 days as they have an affiliate Dr there. Then i will be travelling to Turkey for the EC and ET. The top Dr there does the EC and ET and they make you lie in this special bed with your feet up for 4 hours after ET. I will be at work during the stimms, so i hope my tummy doesn't get too big as collegaues might actually think i'm pregnant! I can't wait to start and could've started the same time as you guys, but i am still waiting for my hysteroscopy appointment from guys. I am scheduled in for a colposcopy in September, so am likely to start treatment in October. If i don't get an appointment for a hysteroscopy in September i might just go ahead with treatment without it.

Wiggie - i am actually a scorpio - so don't mess with me !!! lol! (so is DH!). I do agree with you on that the Libra sign is the best sign; they are all lovely people. 

Hi to Ba, Shozie, Tots, Clotted Cream, and Tamelia - hope you are all keeping well!

Silverglitter79


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

HI!!!

Its so great to see so many posts on here...it's been getting kind of lonely!

Tracey, it's good that you have some options now, that the 2 clinics gave you different protocols means in a way you can see which you think is best. I think the fact that youwill be monitored more sounds good for you as I think you wanted more of that from what i recall. when will you decide what to do? Wiggie's suggestion of asking Guys if they will up your dose sounds good too if you want to stay with them. I think lots of good things have been said about Lister too and Wiggie is going there. Hmmm i guess lots to think about 

Wiggie all the best with you tx at Lister, you must be excited at starting, it feels like it has come round quite quickly but prob not for you!!! That's a bit like i felt, it seemed like forever but others said how fast it had come around!


Silverglitter good luck with stimms and your cycle! I know what u mean about the tummy, i have been eating so much since i started...and its only been a few days!!! 

Tracey hun if you can suggest low fat, quick easy tasty (and i mean it has to taste as good as l cream cake) then PLEASE tell me what to eat...unfortunately jam doughnuts are ruling at the moment and im already too scared to get on the scales. i bought a dress on Monday and it was tight on my tummy yesterday ...oh dear!

Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I think I will probably go with the Lister as I want to have tx in September and Guy's are going to be busy with their move then.

Mani.  I'm afraid there isn't anything that competes with a cream cake or doughnut!  I am doing a Slimming World diet at the moment but I keep going to be weighed and find out I gave gained a pound rather than lost two!  You can't have too many of them but cereal bars with chocolate in are quite satisfying and not too many cals.

You know you can lose weight so you can always not worry about it until after tx - or hopefully after pregnancy.


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi there again ladies...

I've just noticed my lonely bubbles....anyone care to blow me a few

Thanks! 

SG79 x


----------



## beegey (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Cant sleep so been browsing. 

Mani, do you bake? If so got a fab recipe for carrot cake which is basically guilt free as no butter and little sugar involved. I do it with the kids so maybe your little chap could get involved? Just a thought. Really want to get in shape before I have treatment, so these thing on my mind at the mo  

SG79, duly blown bubbles, but stopped at my lucky number (26) Hope its lucky for you too!

Beegey xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

HI

Beegey yes love to bake (!) or rather get made to do it by DS!! No i used to love it and now im on hols i can spare the time so please do send me the recipe ...or post on here so others can share it too! Low sugar sounds good for my diabetes, well it has to be better than jammy doughnuts (whoops wont tell the consultant about those )

Sliverglitter i blew some bubbles for u then read beegey's post but they came with love and luck hun so hopefully not being at 26 wont matter!!

Tracey good idea about cereal bars, i ate those for brekkie when i was on diet so i should go back to that. Im finding being on hols hard on the food front too as the fridge always seems to be calling (if i had this many tea breaks at work i'd be sacked!!!)

Have a fab weekend all of you
Hugs
Mani


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Beegey and Mani T for the bubbles!!!! They don't look as sad anymore.  

Before i started treatment i used to just have a cereal bar and coffee for breakfast (the alpen chocolate ones - hmmm yum!). The only contain just 124 kcal, the coffee around 17 kcal so had just under 150 kcal for breakfast. I pretty much maintained my weight at just over 8 st. Then came treatment - i had to uptake my protein so started having 2 wheetabix biscuits with plenty of milk and cut down sessions at the gym - oppsss! put on a whole stone. Now i'm back to my choco alpen cereal bars, minus the coffee - just have a glass of ribena & back at the gym regularly (5 classes/week) and have just hit 8.5 st on the scales. I'm pretty happy with this weight as 8 stone is too slim for me, but would like to loose a bit more as i have been advised to cut down on the gym when i start treatment - not at all happy with that but will do whatever needs doing in order to increase my chances of a successful tx.

I don't know why i said all that - the only reason why i posted was to recommend the Alpen cereal bar in Chocolate - It's the one in the dark brown box and the bar itself has a bottom coating of pure plain milk chocolate...hmmm....really yum, so if you love chocolate this is the one for you.

Thanks again for the bubbles!!!

Silverglitter79


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi everyone.  Sorry not been on for ages, been on holiday and now catching up with all the washing boo hiss.  Just off shopping to buy some shoes for friends wedding.  Will promise to catch up on all going on on over the next few days.  In the meantime big big thank you to Silverglitter re info on hydro and tube removal.  Got my consultation pre op Monday so shall be signing my life away then ha ha.  Speak to you all soon.
Tam xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

HI everyone

Thanks silverglitter, i havent tried those bars yet i usually get the ryvita berry ones which are quite tangy but i'll give these a shot too.

Tamsin nice to hear from you - all the best for your op on monday!!!

Beegey and tracey hi!!! Hope you are both well. 

I still feel strange, sick sensations and occasionally dizzy too. It is weird, i go from being ravenous, sick to not wanting to eat at all. I have cravings for things and i dont want anything if i cant have that one thing i crave!!! I thought that was all supposed to be in pregnancy!!! have now got a thing for peanut butter sarnies...well at least they have protein (we wont mention the fat content here )

2moro night DH and i have to go kick the builder's butt, am dreading it, hate confrontations or at least those where i dont have the upper hand, and we just want him to finish the job off now but if push come to shove then we will sack him and get someone new as DH thinks he is just angling for more money now  
Have a lovely evening
Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Mani.  How much longer of downregging do you have to go?  I hope the sick feeling passes once you start stimming.
I don't envy you with your builder confrontation.  Unfortunately both DH and I hate any kind of confrontation so if there ever has to be any we both try and duck out of it!!

I think I posted on the london girls ttc thread, we have decided to go with the Lister. We want to star the next cycle mid September, so even if Guy's would change my meds and protocol I doubt they could fit us in.  I must admit I feel very nervous about going to a new clinic.  I felt I knew what to expect and where to go at Guy's.

As I am now longer at Guy's I will post on the London girls ttc thread rather than here although I won't be able to resist checking in on everyone.

Tracey


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Tracey

Good Luck with your tx at Lister!! I really hope it all works out for you there, and I'll keep following on the london girls thread too! You deserve to have a happy ending to your journey and i hope this move will give you that  

Mani


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Ladies for the bubbles!!!! I can't believe they're in triple digits already!!!!

I will come back and post soon! Just dropped by to say thank you!

Silverglitter79 xxx


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Just popped in to say hello. My drugs have arrived and am now just waiting for my AF so that I can start! Must say I don't feel excited this time, more "here we go again". I'm just hoping that I will only need 9-10 days stimms like last time (I have optimistically only ordered 10 days worth of drugs - the problem is that you can't send them back if you don't use them).

Tamelia - good look with your lap, I am sure you will be fine

Mani - I also felt ravenous when I was on down-regging, that's when I went up 1/2 stone and haven't been able to shake it off since (but have at least have now stabilised at 9st - before that I was always between 8 and 8.5st like SG)

Tracey - look forward to hearing how you get on at the Lister, I have heard good reports, although I think have been quite busy lately so this has impacted on apointment times

SG - I certainly won't mess with you now I know you're a Scorpio! Hope you get a date of your hystero soon, as it sounds like a good idea to get it done (although they can usually pick up most things from a scan)

Beegey - hope things are well with you and that you are having fun ttc naturally pending your tx starting!!

Have a great & relaxing weekend all!

love Wiggie xx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hiya, it's not the laparoscopy tomorrow but i'm in to sign the consent forms .  Got the date through though for 8th Sept.  Very happy as was expecting to wait 15 weeks.  Just had AF too so with any luck i may be able to take next Af as day one of FET cycle.  Will ask at Guys tomorrow.  Will let you know what they say.

Tracey, good luck at the Lister, heard they are very good, hope all goes well for you.  Pop on and keep us updated though.

Wiggie, this waiting is such a pain, it's one of the hardest parts.  The longer it goes on the angrier i get.  The excitement certainly begins to die down.  Hopefully it will all fly by for you.

JVJM, hope you don't need to wait too long for your appointment.  If i can rememer ut's always been very quick for us.

Mani, Beegey, don't talk about food.  Everytime i start those dreaded drugs the weight just piles on and am now desperately trying to get rid again before i start again.  Started going to gym twice a week, have run 7 miles so far in last 4 days.  Don't suppose the wine and marshmallows tonight are going to help much though ha ha.

Shozie, how did the appointment with Dr Khalaf go, did you get your answers?

Hi Tots, SG and anyone else.


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry ive been awol have been at my mums for a few days!!

Tamelia great that you got your lap appt sooner than you expected, every delay is sooo frustrating so its good when things are on a roll

Am still on the drugs ... having OHSS symptoms so they are gonna prob coast me a few days, EC maybe at the end of the week, have to wait and see when they call back 2day with blood test results, im hoping they will be ok i had to coast before and its frustrating not knowing really and just hanging for a phone call..

Have a good evening all
Mani


----------



## canjen (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't mind if I join in here - I'm currently on my 2WW (one week to go!   ) after my second ICSI at Guys. 

I'm trying to focus on the positive - had 2 blasts put in from 7 fertilised eggs last week - but I can't help feeling disappointed that none of the others were strong enough to freeze - and the two blasts were graded as 'pretty good, but not the best' (whatever that means!). I'm wondering if I would have been better off with a day 3 ET, but they really encouraged me to go to day 5. 

I'm assuming they know best, but wonder if anyone else has had experience with the decision to wait until day 5 for ET... is it really better to wait for blasts? A cynical part of me feels like the clinic is very focused at the moment on building their statistics/experience on blasts ET - and so maybe they are pushing us to blasts when it may not be the best option? Truth is I really don't know. Maybe it's just my raging horomones talking!  

Lots of   to everyone TTC...

Jen x


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

hello everyone

sorry not been for awhile to update you about my follow up with dr Yakoub few weeks ago.

Canjen- welcome to this thread and all the best with your 2ww. it funny you said that about guys encouraging people to go blast. as that is what they did with us. they actually refused to do us a 3 day transfer and forced us to blast. which we didnt want. we prefare to have a 3 days transfer. and they also try and force us to have 1 blast in as they where so sure we will be pregnant. but we fight our way to get 2 back. and 7 days later after they put it back i started bleeding, which made me upset as i was told by them that our chance was really good and that is why i demand to see dr Yacoub. i hope your cycle turn out to be positive

Tamelia- glad your appt came through. i hope all goes well. my follow up went well. dr Yacoub opplogised for his clinic treatment with us and he offer to do our next fet with us. he also wrote us a letter saying sorry and said that i shouldnt worry that my next pregnancy is in one of those 3 frozen blasts that i got left. he also said me bleeding early could indicate that i need more cycolgest tablet or the injection next time

i am hoping to do fet with my next cycle coming next week. but sadly i havent got no confident with doing fet with them

Mani- what did they say? are they coasting you?

Wiggie- all the best with your next cycle

hello to everyone i have miss


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi

welcome Jen - Im sorry i cant answer your questions re FET as i have never been fortunate enough to have embies go to blast, but i wish you all the best with yours. i know that research indicates that embies which get to blast are better and more likely to implant...so try to be positive, you are PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise!!) so keep thinking about your little ones growing, sending you some baby dust to help!       

Shozie great to hear from you again, you must be relieved to have some answers to your questions and it is good that mr khalaf has offered to do your FET and it is good that they will look to change the meds to help with implantation too - good luck with your fet, your next cycle will be here in no time!

They are going to do EC on Friday now as E2 levels are OK even tho i have OHSS symptoms

Hope the rest of you ladies are well!
Mani


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

I jumped the gun.  My appointment Monday was a complete waste of time.  I had this booked weeks ago and told that i had to see Dr Reddy to sign all the consent forms before they put me on the waiting list for the laparoscopy.  
After having a nightmare with the train that morning, i didn't get there till late only to be faced with 'why are you actually here?'.  
Didn't need that appointment after all and no one knows why it was booked.  The Dr just got herself flustered and just apologised as she said id had a wasted journey because the pre opp assessment is actually on 8th Sept when i thought the op was.  I just cried and got really frustrated.  She promised that the laparoscopy would be brought forward as they would put me through main theatre instead.
Not trusting a word she said, I phoned up the department where the letter for my pre op came from to confirm this only to be told that Dr Reddy has no authority to change my place on the waiting list.  I was then promised a phone call yesterday (which i never received) to let me know the op date.  
I now have no idea when it's all happening and just can't help feeling worried that my fate is in the hands of these incompetent people.
Aaaaahhh that's better, rant over.  Grrrr they make me mad!
Anyway, I'm off to watch Big Brother...yes sad i know. 
xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Tamelia hun so sorry,  what a nightmare to have gone thru, i really hope you get ur appt sooner now they have said and hopefully you wil hear from them today

Mani


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all!

Welcome to the thread Canjen. Sorry i am unable to answer your questions as i had a Day 3 transfer, unfortunately this ended in a bfn. All the best for your 2ww     I hope you can bring the positive vibe back to this thread as most of us ladies on this thread have not been so lucky with tx lately. 

Tamelia, sorry to hear about your misunderstandings with guys. I too am on the waiting list for a procedure (hysteroscopy) with them - i now wish i just got my gp to refer me to my local hospital as this is waiting is doing my head in!. If i remember clearly when i had my laparoscopy at the Royal Free Hospital, i had already been given a date for the op when i went in for the pre-op assessment. Here at guys, they ask you to go in for the pre-op assessment before giving you a date for the op   ? It's all soo weird how these hospital have different procedures in handling things. Surely, as they are all under the nhs, they should be following the same protocols and guidelines?! I have my pre-op assessment with the nurses on the 28th August, which will be 9 weeks since i got referred by Dr El Toukhy. I rang them up to ask them what will happen at the appointment and who i will be seen by (even though the letter did say `with the nurses` on the letter); and they said Dr's will be there also (?) and will be able to give me a date for the procedure. I am hoping it will be in the next couple of weeks as i am itching to start a new cycle. It has already been 3 months since my bfn. I just hope the hysteroscpy and the colpscopy results come back as all clear so that there'll be no set backs in us starting again.
Wiggie - Goodluck on your next cycle. Not too long now! Lots of   and sticky vibes for this!!!

Mani T - Wow, EC tomorrow! How are you feeling. Remember, keep up the PMA! Sending you positive vibes   and   for the success of this one!

Tracey - I know you're not on this thread anymore, but in case you do read this, Good luck on your tx with the Lister. I have heard plenty of success stories with that clinic. If only i didn't know the Pharmacy Manager there (i also have a cousin working there!), then i would have seriously considered going there for egg sharing ivf. It is most likely that i will start posting on the London girls TTC or poor responders thread once i start tx in October, so probably catch you there!. All the best!

Shozie - how are you? What are your plans now then? Still going with guys? Whatever the decision, i know it will be the best for you. Best of luck for whatever you decide to do.

Begey - thanks again for the bubbles and for the other lovely ladies who have been blowing my bubbles.  You've made me so happy!! 

Hi to Ba, JVJM, and everyone else that i have missed!

Silverglitter79

p.s. Oh...and tamelia, i watch big bro as well.... and yes, it's really sad...


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Although I said I won't be posting here anymore I can't resist checking in.

Tamelia.  You poor thing, what a nightmare

Silverglitter - thanks for the good luck.  I have had colposcopys (and then treatment and more smears) about a year ago and it drove me mad as it meant my tx had to wait a couple of months.  I hope your colposcopy comes back clear.  

Mani, I have already posted a good luck message on London girls ttc but here is another - good luck for tomorrow and fertilisation.


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

HI all

Mani - how did EC go yesterday ? Hope you aren't suffering too much with the OHSS....good luck for your fertilisation and ET  

Tamelia - it must be SO frustrating being given mixed information like that. I'm sure when I had my 2 ops there I was given the dates of both the pre-assessment and the op at the same time. Are you being admitted as day surgery? If not then maybe that is why the process is different - or else thay have changed the system since I was last there.  It's true that they can't book you in until you have signed the consent forms. Either way, I think you should contact the PALS (patient advice & liaison service) at Guys to see if they can help sort out a date for you. I contacted them when I was messed around with an appointment at Guys (not at the ACU) and they very hepfully got it sorted for me. Their number should be on the Guys website.

SG - good luck with your pre-assessment, hopefully they will give you a date for your op soon as well

As for me - well a strange thing happened this week. After a mega busy month at work and suffering a cold for the last 2 weeks, I was due to start my next cycle (short protocol) at the Lister. I had all my drugs delivered and was just waiting for my AF to start, which was due on Monday. By Wednesday it still hadn't arrived (my AF is never late - if anything it usually arrives early) but I had some menstrual like cramps, a tiny bit of bleeding, and sore (.) (.). Yesterday - still no sign so I brought a test kit just in case and went for my usual acupunture session in the evening. I told the acupunturist my AF was late and he said he could tell from my pulse that it was on its way! So I thought no more about it.

This morning I woke up early with a stuffed up nose - still no AF so decided to do the test. And - OMG - it was a definite positive !!!!
I nearly fell off the toilet. I restrained from waking my poor DH up for another hour, and he could't believe the result either (he had to read the test leaflet from cover to cover to check I had done the test properly).

Obviously after 2.5 years of trying, 3 operations and 2 unsuccessful IVF attempts, we are worried that it may turn out to be a bio-chemical or ectoptic pregnancy or something. So if my AF has not come by end of next week I will ask my GP to arrange an early scane for me to check up on progress.

So - good things can happen when you least expect them! Hope this story will cheer you all up this bank holiday weekend (it certainly has for us!) and I will of course keep you all updated....

Wiggie xx


----------



## beegey (Apr 24, 2008)

Yippee Wiggie!!

How are you feeling after yesterday, Mani? x


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hope all goes well for you Wiggie.   for a smooth sailing next 9 months!

Mani, How was EC? Hope you are feeling ok.

No much from me, got my schedule for the hysteroscopy. They have booked me in for 9th September, which is a week after the pre-assessment, so pretty soon. But i have a funny feeling that i may get AF then. Do you know if they can do a hysteroscopy even with AF? I remember i had AF during my lap and hysteroscopy in November, but it wasn't that heavy.

Hi to everybody else!

Silverglitter79


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Wow Wiggie, what fantastic news.     If your GP won't give you a scan I'm sure the Lister would.  When i got pg just before downregging at Guys they did the scan.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Wiggie, that's fantastic.  You started your post so calm and then just popped the news in half way through!!!  Nearly fell off my chair too!  So happy for you.  Ooh alot of rhyming there (not deliberate).  Can you get an early scan done to make sure if you have doubts?

Got my lap and dye date through for 23rd Sept (only because i made a nuisance of myself on the phone) but they said it may be dalayed if someone with an earlier breach date than mine shows up on their report!?!?  Fingers crossed it's all ok for that date.

Wiggiie, I'm going to have a big glass of wine for you now!!

Tam xx


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your good wishes.

Tamelia - great that you now have a date set for your lap. Yes do have a glass of wine for me!

SG - when planning my 1st hysteroscopy date, Guys scheduled it around my AF, as they said they couldn't do it if I was bleeding. For my lap & dye at UCH however they said the best thing was to take noresthisterone (progesterone tablets) to ensure I didn't get my AF at the time of my op. The consultant prescribed it for me, although I'm sure your GP could as well. Might be worth asking about this at your pre-assessment?

Mani - how are things with you?

Wiggie xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone!! 

WIGGIE!!!!!! OMG what fantastic news, so so  pleased for you!! Miracles do happen hey?! 
     
Now keep your little one safe and growing, lots iof R&R and good food

I had EC on Fri they found 14, 10 of which were ok for ICSI but only 6 fertilised which is disappointing as its less than half, but this always happens for me, i get very few embies...so am worried about how many will actually grow now...i have to wait til 2moro to find out, i have previously only had one which was Ok for ET so lets see..
Enjoy the bank holiday and thank you all for your good wishes
Mani


----------



## canjen (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh ladies I'm so excited (and scared!) I wanted to share my news with you - we tested early this morning (bad, I know, OTD is Weds) as we haven't slept hardly all night and it was   !! I'm still feeling uneasy as I've had no symptoms at all for days now, including my (.)(.)s which feel completely normal. But I'm trying to get my head around the possibility that despite no symptoms this just might work!!!

So now I guess I'll wait until OTD (Weds), test again and then arrange for a blood test at Guys. 

I'm so eternally grateful to have finally made it this far. Please send me some of your good vibes to help see me through to a positive blood test!    

Good luck to all of you and thanks for your support!

Jen x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

That is fantastic news canjen.  A BFP is a BFP even if it is not yet OTD.  You must be over the moon.


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Fantastic news Jen - looks liked the blasto transfer worked for you! Wishing you lots of luck and positive vibes

Mani - 6 embies is far more than I ever had! Good luck for your ET - which I presume will either be today or Weds if they take them to blasts

Wiggie xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Had ET and they had 2 which were ok to put back, one embie didnt grow and the other 3 were not really growing much which is as i expected but i am pleased that i had 2 at least so i need lots of PMA now 
which is a bit hard cos the house situation is just worsening, we will have to get rid of our builder this week and have been told it is at least 3 months work, our current builder told us it is 3 weeks work (of which 2 are left!!!!!) i have just been crying about it and TBH i'm struggling to be calm and to focus on me, just cant get past this low feeling - maybe its the drugs as well?
Mani


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Wiggie and Jen

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 

Hello everyone else hope your all well Tracey your are a star thank you for your help on the personals...

Babydust all
Tots

(AF awol again, not for the right reasons!! aghhhhh)


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

HI Mani

Congrats on your 2 embies, you are now PUPO! Try to stay positive - although I know it's hard. It sounds like you've been through a lot lately.  I know how stressed I was when we had the builders in for 3 months and I don't know if could have coped with IVF at the same time -  so it's not surprising you are feeling tired and emotional. Do you do yoga or anything like that? I do pilates and also find I feel so much better afterwards - it really helps take my mind off things.

Good luck for your 2ww. All the best and sending you lots of    

Wiggie xx


----------



## canjen (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks ladies for your kind wishes and support it means so much - and a big congratulations to Wiggie on you BFP and for Mani on making it to the 2WW - each hurdle is one step closer!

Well my dream was confirmed today (OTD) and I'm booked in for my scan in mid September. I was surprised when Debbie at Guys told me they don't do blood tests to confirm or check HCG - does anyone else find that odd?! I thought everyone did that. In a way I'm relieved, she said it was uneccessary and that the test would be right and there's no need to do anything now until first scan. I guess it's one less thing to lose my mind over.   

Still only slightly sore (.)(.)s and still feel AF type pains, it all does my head in actually, but I'm starting to come around to the good news. The lady at the pharmacy congratulated me today when I picked up my gestone subscription, which really made it hit home!!

Saw so many long faces at Guys today when I picked up my prescription. I felt like screaming 'Hang in there, it can work!" - but of course i didn't or I might have been admitted... but I really do hope all those ladies find their way to FF.

good luck all 
Jen x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

CAnjen congratulations - that's fantastic news!!!! IT's all official now so you can relax!!! 

I am surprised to hear Guys wont do hcg, i had to have lots of them done last time as the baby didnt grow properly and i had a m/c and my hcgs were all over the place. i was hoping they would do hcg for me this time if i was lucky enough to get a +ve so i could check if the levels were normal. I suppose it could be arranged with gp though?

Hope you are all well
Mani


----------



## canjen (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Mani - wow you've had a difficult time - sending you lots of     ... and I'm sure that they will give you the tests you want in those circumstances, how can they not?!

who knows why they aren't doing it as a matter of course -  maybe they are pinching their pennies?!? seems crazy but anything is possible

As for me I think you're right, I'll probably just ask my gp to run tests - then I can REALLY relax!  

Jen x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Apparently lots of clinics don't do HCG tests.  Maybe it is because there is nothing you can do in early pregnancy if it is not to be, so in a way no point in doing anythign other than scans after a BFP.  I have moved to the Lister and their brocure says they don't do them but can arrange them for you - although apparently they are quite expensive - that's proably why Guy's don't offer them.  I think they keep their price low by only doing things they are sure have an impact.

Well Mani how does it feel to be officially PUPO.  I know it is more or less impossible with the builders in but try and relax.  To be honest I don't think it matters how you are feeling in terms of your chances of success - what will be will be is my motto.


----------



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

to wiggie and canjen!! what awesome news!! I hope I am as lucky as you both.

I do have a quick question about the intro evenings they do at Guys. I know you're supposed to do one before you start treatment, but are you supposed to do one even before your 1st appt or you've been notified for an appt?


----------



## beegey (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi JVMV,

We were told that the open evening isnt necessary if we are confidant we know enough about the unit and the protocols etc. 

Good luck       xx


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Jen

Congrats on being officially pregnant! I managed to get a HCG test done at my GP surgery this morning - need to go back early next week for  a repeat one - so it's worth asking if you are concerned.

JVJM - we were told we had to attend the open evening before we had our initial consultation, but maybe they have relaxed the rules a little becuase of numbers. The open evening was packed to the gunnels when we went!

I am still getting some spotting, so have arranged a scan at the Early Pregnancy Unit at St Thomas for 8th Sept - by which time I should be around 7 weeks - so I feel that as long as I can hang in there until then, things will be fine! The unit did say however that if the bleeding gets heavy or I start getting cramps I should arrange to come and see them straight away. So I have got my fingers, legs and everthing else crossed until then !!!

Mani  - hope you're feeling OK, when is your OTD?

Hi to everyone else...

Wiggie xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Am feeling quite sore around the ovaries and OHSS is rearing its head still so drinking lots, no sore boobs or anything but finding the cyclogest gives me bottom bubbles (!) did anyone else get this?

wiggie keep staying positive good you have a scan booked for peace of mind tho

I remember when we had 1st appt we had to go to the evening before our first appt but this was 4 years ago so they may have changed the rules!!

Hope you are all well
Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

JVJM.  I had an IUI and IVF at Guys this year and they didn't even mention the open evening to me.


Wiggie, I'm glad you have a scan booked soon.  It is so hard to relax until you have seen the hb.

Mani, keep drinking that water.  When is OTD?


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Mani - no don't think I have experienced that particular problem with the cyclogest! It's normal for your ovaries to feel sore for a couple of weeks afterwards. Hope your OHSS goes away soon...

Tracey - when are you due to start tx ? Are you doing long or short protocol this time?

Wiggie x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

hi
Am terrified, had back pain and now had brown streaks when i went to the loo... i have kept up the progesterone and i dont know what else to do
Mani


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

HI Mani

Don't  panic yet! the brown blood could be implantation bleeding, which occurs 8-10 days after EC. When is yuour OTD?

As for me, the spotting I had has turned into AF-like bleeding since yesterday, so in my mind I have assumed this is a bio-chemical pregnancy. I rang the unit at St Thomas this morning and because my HCG levels were quite high in THursday's test (8315) they said to come in for a scan tomorrow morning to see what is going on. But my pregnancy symptoms have all gone so I am not holding out much hope for any positive news. Will keep you posted...

Wiggie xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Wiggie

Fingers crossed that everything turns out well for you...   

Hello all

Tots


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi 

Wiggie hun everything crossed for you    

Me still streaks and feeling bit sick which is what i get at the time o the month, so still very worried OTD 7th sept hope i make it, had such hopes for this.... i dont think i can go thru tx again
Mani


----------



## canjen (Aug 6, 2008)

Oh Wiggie, I'll be thinking of you today and will   everything is ok. Stay strong


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Wiggie, I have everything crossed for you.  It is horrible being so worried, I just hope all is OK.

Mani.  I am keeping everything crossed for you.  As OTD is still a way off I hope any spotting is good news rather than bad.  
I found that AF arrived exactly when it would have normally - about 14 days after EC.

Wiggie, I am on cetrocide protocol which seems like a short protocol starting at next AF which should be around 9 Sept.


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi 

Thanks ladies but i am not feeling too hopeful now... i just feel like i am getting af symptoms but its not yet a proper bleed, so i still dont know, last year just seems to be rearing its ugly head again

Wiggie hun hope you are ok, has bleed stopped? 

Mani


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

HI Mani

Are you on 1 cyclogest or 2? Might be worth upping to 2 if you haven't already...thinking of you    

As for me -  sort of positive news today. The scan showed a gestational sac with a developing yolk sac (3.3mm!) but it was too early to detect a heart beat. The nurse seemed to think I am only 5 - 5.5 weeks, this could be due to late ovulation/implantation (at least you know exact time of conception with IVF!).

They also saw an area of bleeding next to the sac, most likely implantation related, and this is what has been causing the light bleeding and spotting.

I go for a follow up scan next Monday to check progress and have my HCG levels re-tested tomorrow to check they are still rising.

So looks like we are still in with a chance!! Also spotting seems to have eased off which is good news. And the nausea is back....

Tracey - good luck with your cycle ,not long now!

Wiggie xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Wiggie, that is great news.  I will keep everything crossed for you.  I bet next Monday seems like a lifetime away.


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

Hi Wiggie
Have you had your bloods yet today?  So glad you are pregnant!!!!  June baby?


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi 

Wigggie that is fantastic, so pleased you are feeling sick   for all the right reasons of course!! You must have been so reassured to see the sac and now you know the bleed is elsewhere

I am on 2 cyclogest already so i just have to sit this out and see what happens
Mani


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks everyone - yes bloods done again today, should get the results on Friday

Good luck Mani - you know that you can test 14 days after EC if you like? That's the earliest you should do it (I know Guys normally say 16 days but other clinics say 14 is fine). Hang on in there!

Wiggie xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi 

I did the HPT and it was a BFP but the line was very faint, which has happened before. Would you expect a much stronger positive at this stage? I know the last 2 tx when i m/c both times the line was very faint on OTD  so not sure what is happening as i still have af feelings

A totally confused and still worried Mani


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

HI Mani

See my reply on the other thread - worth getting a blood HCG test to confirm - hopefully it will be good news

take care

Wiggie xx


----------



## clotted cream (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi Everyone

Wiggie - great news for you - hope the next scan goes well too

Mani - sounds encouraging, hope you soon get a definate answer, and hope it's good news for you too

Best wishes to everyone else too


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi 

I have had a blood test at GP so waiting to hear the result as i couldnt get into london to the clinic this week as i have a new class (1st week back at school) and I didnt want to mess work around or have to explain things

Hope you are all well - sorry its quick got loads of marking already!!
Mani


----------



## juicygem (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

I just wanted to hear from you regarding experiences/successes at Guys ACU.

I have had one round of IVF treatment there ( sadly unsuccessful - did not reach embryo transfer)

My last experience with them was NHS funded and I found the experience very impersonal ( never saw the same nurse/consultant twice) 

Our next attempt will be a self funded ICSI cycle and I just wondered if anyone has had a better experience there or if are any tips for getting the best treatment there. Not 100 % decided on what to do next.

All advice would be appreciated 

Thanks

Juicygem xxx


----------



## canjen (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Juicygem - I'm sorry to hear you had a bad experience, I know what that is like and it's really hard, esp when it's your first and you need that extra bit of reassurance and guidance.

I had the same experience as you - first cycle at Guys was on NHS and failed and while I like some of the nurses there, it was a different person every time and some days there I felt really good, others lousy (I had a couple of really bad experiences, in fact). The quality of service (and personalities) really varied and I found it hard. 

I've just completed my second ICSI cycle (positive!! waiting now for my first scan, nervously!) - and found this time around much better. But that was only because I felt I took some control over it. I took it upon myself to learn a lot more about the procedure and the drug options (I discovered FF part way through my first cycle!) - and I took the advice of other FFs on this thread and requested to see Dr Khalaf personally for my follow up. I found him very professional and understanding - he answered all my questions (and I came with quite a few!). He told me that everythign had gone really well at every stage of the cycle and for the next he would recommend keeping all doses the same. But I put my foot down and requested to be switched from pessaries to gestone injections for the next time - they are believed to be 'stronger' and more effective, and I got AF before OTD in the first cycle. He agreed to this, and while we can never know what makes the difference, at least getting to OTD this time without my AF starting felt like progress.

I also told him about my negative experiences, with one nurse in particular, and he assured me that I wouldn't be scheduled with her again.

The second time around I also asked the nurses more questions at the scans, etc. - I found that demonstrating a bit more 'knowledge' made them share a bit more detail with me, which reassured me. I also found that on the second cycle I saw the same nurse three times - don't know if that was coincidence, but it helped.

Also, I found that asking people questions (or having a moan!) on FF really helped. I don't think you'll find better advice or support than from others going through it. The medical professionals will always vary in sensitivity / professionalism, which is just the way it is. You wont always find the support you need at the hospital.

I'm guessing that if you didn't make it to transfer, they should be looking for the next time and making some adjustments to your treatment - whether that's a higher dose of stims, a change from long/short protocol etc., I'm not sure. But I'd suggest talking with Dr Khalif about the options.

Also, just to say that the embryologists at Guys were absolutely great, both times around in my experience. So when you make it to transfer next time I think you'll find you have a more positive experience.

Good luck!!  hope that my experience can give you a bit of hope that it eventually works, try to stay positive - sending you lots of  

Jen x


----------



## juicygem (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Jen,

Congratulations on your BFP! Good Luck with the scan.

And thanks for the advice. I think becuase it was all new and a bit scary I didn't ask as many questions as I should have.

I responded perfectly to the drugs on my first cycle and produced 13 eggs but none of them fertilised - they said none of the sperm bonded to my eggs but weren't sure why (we we're of course absolutely devastated)  

Guys said that we need ICSI next time ( but that my DH's sperm sample didn't indicate that we need ICSI previously)

I will be seeing Mr Khalaf if we proceed with Guys, and I will be asking about pessaries V gestone injections. Really hopeful that we might be luckier this time round.

Fingers crossed  

Juicygem (Em) xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi 

Well af came yesterday and i was supposed to get hcg results today but it's pretty obvious. i rang the clinic and they said to retest on Mon/Tues as i had 2 embies and there is still a risk of an ectopic but then to let them know. I have to continue cyclogest until the retest tho. 

I am not as upset as i thought i would be because i have been here before and i think when i saw the pee stick was only very faintly positive, i had a sense of deja vu, so i guess i am better prepared for accepting it although as you all know the hurt and pain is there too. i am trying to be positive and i think the fact that my periods have started again after 7 years makes me feel a bit more normal and with a slim chance of trying naturally - so many on FF have managed surprises naturally that i feel at least i am in with a chance which before was impossible as i didnt have periods or ovulate altho i have to sort out DH's swimmers. DH doesnt want to do ivf again so i have to leave that subject alone for now (women never give up tho!)

Juicygem all the best with your treatment. I have been with Guys for 4 years and i have found them to be great i have to say. there is just one doctor who has upset me a number of times with her insensitive comments but i ensure that i dont make appts with her, everyone else has been so kind there, especially through my last 2 miscarriages which were hard

Mani


----------



## juicygem (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Mani sorry that AF has come already..it's such mystery why it just doesn't work out sometimes.

I hope your DH comes round to the idea of of letting you try again some time. Men can be strange about IVF. My husband is already trying to set out the ground rules of how many attempt we can have! ( So annoying)

I'm in the opposite position in that I'm waiting for my AF to I can ring the clinic and start treatment. Bit confused. After my last failed IVF I got my period a week earlier than normal. I now am not sure when I will get my next natural AF. 

Normally have a 31 day cycle which means I should have got in weds but nothing has come ( even did HPT - of course negative!) now just waiting. 

Good luck to all of you who recently got BFPs, hope everthing works out perfectly.

One last thing my last protocol was long and I down regged with Narfelin, stimmed with puragon (325) and then took pregnil followed by Cyclogest pessaries ( only used one as no transfer). It all seemed to work although I thought my tummy I was going to burst the day of egg collection!!

Has anyone else been on this protocol? Should I be asking to change it?

Best wishes

Juicygem


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi 

I have always had a short protocol but it sems that your protocol worked for you as you got a good number of eggs (short protocol is usually for poor responders), as you said the clinic said the eggs didnt fertilise because the sperm didnt 'bind' to the egg, havinf ICSI should sort that out as they will ensure the sperm goes straight into the egg so fingers crossed it will work for you hun . Im sure if the docs had thought yo needed something different they would say but it is always worth checking with them...a gentle reminder!!!
Mani


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi everyone.  Well my date's getting closer for my laparoscopy and tube removal.  Not looking forward to it and getting nervous now.  I've only given myself a week off work after so have added extra pressure as i need to make sure i feel ok.  I'm self employed and childmind so really difficult taking extra time off.  Had my pre op assessment last week and the nurse had 4 attempts at getting blood out of my arm for testing without success.

They asked me to 'nip' over to St Thomas's to get a Doctor to try which i found a bit ludicrous.  Were they telling me ther was not one single person at Guys that could carry routine bloods on me!
Decided to wait until one of their doctors on the gynae unit to get back from lunch.  He just came in without saying a word, whipped the blood out and handed it to me to take to the nurse.  Lucky I'm not squeamish.  With my arms covered in plasters i made my way home.

Anyone been to the new AC unit yet? What's it like?  Are there lots of new nurses?

Mani,so sorry things aren't working out for you.  It is all so cruel and painful.  I hope DH comes round to trying again.  Mine is the same.  He doesn't loke to see me stressed and as we already have a little girl from our first IVF he says he has everything he wants and why risk more.  I have to force myself to not get stressed just so he doesn't have any amunition against it.  It's hard because you need the support from your partner but the more you push, the more obstinate they can be.

Hi Juicygem,  my periods are always a bit erratic during cycles.  I think the combination of the hormones in your body and the stress levels has a impact.  It never seems to co operate!

Totally unrelated but mine arrived with a vengeance on Tuesday just as i had been running on the treadmill at the gym.  Had to stop the machine dead and nearly fell over, I was wearing light bottoms so was quite obvious...had to attempt to get to the changing room without fainting as heart was still pumping from running.  Got there and realised I'd lost my locker key!  What a nightmare.  Had to grab some poor girl off the weights to help me out with my predicament.  She got me a £1 for the machine, i then had to do a strange waddle down to reception to get the spare key.  Finally got into locker and tied my top round my waist and left quickly hoping i hadn't made too much of a scene.  Was soooo embarrassed!!

Jen, congrats and bet you can't wait for your scan.  I agree that knowing your stuff before you go in really helps.  My first cycle was brilliant...couldn't fault them.  Since then it was been on a steady decline with regard to nurse treatment.  Some seem abrupt and ruin it for the really nice helpful ones.  Found them to be very disorganised lately and not up to speed with individual cases by reading notes.  It has been more of a sheep dip system.  Hopefully this new move will help.

Hi Tracey, Wiggie - any more news yet after your scan? , Tots, clotted cream, Armi..anyone I've missed.  How are things?

xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi Tamelia

Hope your lap goes more smoothly than the blood test!!!! I am hard to get blood out of too and one nurse was really rude and said to another ' you try i can't do a thing with this woman'!!!!! I felt like crying!!! 

i dont know what it is with men they dont get the whole baby thing do they? i could just keep trying and trying and im the one who has to have the drugs and the ops and the pain ...all he has to do is get friendly with a pot (IYKWIM ) and HE is the one saying no more. I could just explode with frustration sometimes but as you say you have to keep calm to show it isnt affecting you

I havent been to the new unit yet so dont have a clue what it is like! Your gym story sounds like a nightmare!!! Hopefully no-one noticed!!
Have a great weekend everyone
Mani


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

HI Tamsin

Good luck with your lap - are you being admitted as day case or overnight? I was advised to take 14 days off after each one - I think I took around 10 in the end which was about right. Everyone recovers at a different rate - but I would advise not pushing yourself too hard afterwards if you can.

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh Tamelia, I have always dreaded AF arriving unannouced like that, how embarassing for you.  Luckily mine usually  starts very slowly.

Juicyjem.  My period came 21 days after my failed tx, then the next month it was about 25 days. Then started next tx.


----------



## juicygem (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi all,

Hope you all enjoyed the sunshine this weekend. I spent as much time outside as possible so I could store up the sun rays to get me through winter!

Tamelia, sorry to hear about your AF gym nightmare, sounds like you coped well with it though. Hope your lap goes well. When I had mine earlier this year I had 2 days off work and the weekend to recover, but then I only had some endo removed.

I had reflexology and mild hypnosis/meditation on saturday morning. The lady who did it was very nice but she made me really emotional, I cried loads in the session which was really embarrassing   

I have felt better for the rest of the weekend and slept brilliantly last night so maybe it did me good to let out all that emotion! She told me my head and body are working against each other at the moment and that need to kinder to myself and give head a break.

Thanks for making we feel so welcome on this thread ladies, it's much appreciated  


juicygem ( Em x)


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Juicygem it sounds like it did you the world of good - released up a lot of tension which can only help!

Tracey hope you are well on the injections - is it getting any easier?

i have to do a repeat hpt 2moro but TBH i think it will be -ve af has been heavy 

Mani


----------



## canjen (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi ladies, I'm wondering if anyone can help - I'm off to Guys in a couple of hours and just realised that I don't know where I'm meant to go (it's been a while)... has the unit relocated yet? If so, does anyone know where to? Does anyone have the nurses line number handy?
thank you! hope you're all doing well 
Jen x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

HI Canjen, I haven't been to the relocated unit as I have moved to the Lister but I still had the number in my phone - 020 7188 2300

Good luck


----------



## canjen (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks for that Tracey you're a star
Jx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi

did the repeat hpt and it was -ve so that' s that now. i have been getting sharp shooting pains on my right side tho so i will call them to check that out - hope the rest of you are well

Mani


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

another friend of mine that has been there said it really nice and big. its on the 11th floor.


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi

Just rang the clinic today and they said to come in next week cos of the shooting pains and they will scan me - its the same appt i had for my pg scan so i hope i dont burst into tears when im there. i really hope its not bad news, just dont know what the pain could be but i cant cope with anything awful right now

Am going to try to meet up with my cousin after so she can cheer me up altho she doesnt know about any of this, but im hoping having something to look forward to might get me thru the morning

Mani


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Bad news from me I'm afraid - the scan today showed that the pregnancy has not developed since the last scan 10 days ago, and there was no sign of any heartbeat. So it is basically a delayed miscarriage. The annoying thing is that because my HCG levels have still been rising (which often happens in these instances) I still have all the pregnancy symptoms -  nausea, tiredness etc.

So I am booked for a ERPC procedure at St Thomas tomorrow (day surgery) to have it removed. They said I could wait for a natural miscarriage - but after my friend's awful experience (where she chose to wait for natural approach and then ended up passing out on her bathroom floor!) I thought it best get it over with.

I will probably try a IVF with my own eggs early next year (seeing as I have already brought the drugs!) and in the meantime take some time out to let my body get back to normal.

Mani - hope it's nothing serious for you....

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Wiggie 

I am so so sorry to hear this hun. You know i went through the same thing last year, if you need to talk pm me whenever you need, Thinking of you ...take care of yourself lovey 

Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh wiggie I am so so so sorry, i just can't believe it.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

((((oh Wiggie))) I am so so sorry.  It's such a cruel game this.  Glad to see you are trying to be positive and thinking about your next cycle.  I think if i was in your situation i would have the ERPC too.  How horrible that you still have all the symptoms.  Take time to grieve and to indulge yourself for a while.  You will get there in the end, at least you know you can get pregnant (you're probably sick of hearing people say that).  Keep strong and take care.
Tamsin xx


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

Wiggie, so sorry to hear that. x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks everybody

Tracey - good luck with your EC tomorrow

Wiggie xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Tracey - all the best with EC 2moro - try to stay positive!     
Mani


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi all!!!!

Mani and Wiggie -     Hope you're both feeling better. 

Tracey - Fingers crossed for a successful EC tomorrow. Hope you get more juicy eggs than you expect.

Welcome Juicy Gem. Sorry to hear about what happened to your 1st cycle. I hope you get this sorted for next time and that ICSI is definitely the way forward for cycle no. 2. All the best!

Canjen - Congratulations on your recent  .   that your pregnancy progresses nicely and safely.

Tamelie - Have you had your lap yet? I had my hysteroscopy 2 weeks ago at St Thomas. Remember to bring an MP3 or a magazine while you are waiting in the waiting area, as the wait can be quite long. When i had my lap last November, i took 10 day off from work, and i was still in a bit of pain while at work. But then again i do alot of standing and walking as part of my job, so i had to take it easy and take alot of pain killers. You may experience some constipation (sorry tmi) so don't forget to get some Fybogel and sennakot to soften those badboys.

I know i have been AWOL for a while. I don't know why i'm feeling so depressed....i'm supposed to be starting another cycle soon, but can't help feeling negative about it and fretting that it will end in a bfn again.  . A few months ago, i was so excited as its been almost 4 months since my last unsuccessful cycle and knowing that i can start again, but funnily i'm feeling the exact opposite. I had my hysteroscopy at St Thomas Day case 2 weeks ago and there were no polyps or adhesions - everything seems fine; so am actually ready to go. 

I started taking BCP on 1st day of period and have been told to take the next lot of BCP on Day 2/3 of next AF to schedule the stimms etc. I know i've kept raving about the Jinemed in Istanbul and that i will be having treatment there, but have had a change of heart and am going to reprofit in Czech Republic instead (one of my other choices) as their level of care and communication is far more better that Jinemed. At Reprofit, i am in contact (via email) with the Dr where as with Jinemed i am only in contact with the co-ordinators and are rubbish with getting back to my replies promptly. The Dr at Reprofit always gets back to me within the day and answers all my mails no matter how silly my questions can be! I have received my treatment plan from them and will be on SP this time - 300 iu Gonal-F and Orgalutran. I will start stimms Day 2 of Af after 2nd lot of BCP, strat Orgalutran alongside it on Day 6. I will have a scan Day 5/6 of stimms and will have to be in Reprofit on Day 9 of stimms. If i've got my dates right i will be in Czech 1st week of November (seems such a long way to go still   ) Looking forward to it but so nervous aswell. I can't book flights, accomodation, annual leave until i start my 2nd lot of BCP which is annoying. If i were still going with Jinemed i would've started 1st week in October. So basically my treatment has been delayed my 1 month, which is ok i guess... best not to rush things. 

Can i just ask you ladies, what is your outlook on accupuncture while on treatment? And how often did you have it. I am planning to book some sessions before i go to calm me down a bit (i may have to book some sooner, as i am having sleepless nights thinking of next tx). There is a good accupuncturist near Reprofit who i am planning to book after EC and before and after ET. I have never had accupuncture and wanted some feedback from those who have experienced it and how much it helps to visualise and calm you down. I have heard alot of good things about it and its benefits, but does it help and is it really worth it.

Hi, to everyone that i have missed. All the best to all the ladies currently in treatment.    

Silverglitter79


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Silverglitter for the advice.  I will bring a couple of mags and MP3 (and a tin of prunes for after).  I know it will be a long wait but haven't really thought about that part of it.  Just the worrying about the pain after and the sorting out of stuff at home as I'll be out of action.

I'm having it done Tuesday, have been told to be there for 12.30 but could be anywhere on the list.  How long do you think they will keep me there before letting me go home?  Also can you recommend best place to park?  I normally get the train so am unsure.  I was thinking underground Waterloo Station?

Glad your Hysteroscopy came back clear.  I understand about you feeling the way you do though.  I get excited about trying again but also angry about letting myself get excited in case it doesn't work again.  It's got to be our time now...surely!?

I don't know about accupuncture as not had it.  If i had a bit more spare cash then i would,  heard so many positive things about it.  I've had reflexology though which was nice, but that's not recommended after ET.  If nothing else accu will give you a bit of time out to yourself to relax.

Tracey...good luck for EC tomorrow.

Wiggie and Mani, thinking of you at the moment.  Hope you are ok.

Hi Juicygem, Shozie, Canjen and everyone else.

Will let you all know how i get on Tuesday.  Keep your fingers crossed for me that they don't keep me waiting all day.  Can't go that long without food or water!!

xx


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Tamelia - Oh you reminded me. I forgot to tell you about the fasting bit.... My appointment was for 12:30pm aswell. I think they say you're not supposed to eat anything 6 hours before the op and no drink for 4 hours before that. I could've waken up at 6 a.m. to eat, but being the sleepy head that i am i didn't and opted for the lie in....Oh, did i so regret it later as they called me in for the op at around 3:00 p.m.!!!! I was starving!!!! As soon as i came round from the anaesthetic i was told to wait rest in the area where there are chairs and you rest there (alot different from the Royal Free where i was allowed to just lay in bed (recovery area) when i was ready to go). Because i wasn't in pain as i just had the hysteroscopy done, i didn't mind...but i did feel sorry for those who had something done as they were clearly in pain and made to sit in those big chairs. Anyway, they served biscuits and coffee which i quickly opened and put in my mouth as by that time i was gagging for food . But because my mouth and throat was sore and dry because of the breathing tube they put down your throat for the general anaesthetic, the biscuit just stuck to my throat and everywhere in my mouth! I had to keep washing it down with the coffee and water!!!! Not pleasant. I would recommend you bring or ask your partner to bring you a nice cold citrus oasis as that was what i was craving for after the op...something nice, sweet and cold.

After a while, i was made to get dressed and said i was ready to leave. Me and my mum (who came with me on the day), went straight to the restaurant. I ordered a pizza and some wedges. I then had to get some baked beens because my throat was so dry still and everything was just getting stuck in my throat. Anyway, i didn't get to finish my food as i was still really dizzy and feeling sick from the anaesthetic. we left St Thomas at around 4:30pm. And hold your breath, we took the tube! That i regret aswell as i felt really sick (luckily i didin't actually throw up) and dizzy.

Re: parking - i'm sure there is a parking area at the hospital. All hospital do, don't they? I would park there as you wouldn't want to walk too far after your op as you will be quite sore after. What me and DH did when i went for my lap (it was at the RFH) was get the train there and then going home, DH just booked a minicab at reception at the hospital. All hospitals have a minicab booking service (i work in a hospital). I think that would be better as you would probably spend the same in parking (maybe less) as parking in that area (and in the hospital!) can be very expensive!.

I think they will probably keep you there for an hour or two after the op. They normally want you to pass urine before they let you home. Remember to wear really loose jogging bottoms as the belly button area (especially) will be quite sore and a loose top. Don't forget to bring your dressing gown and slippers for when you are waiting as you will be waiting in your hospital gown.

Re- accupuncture - i will probably just have 1-2 sessions of accupunture here as like you said, its the money factor aswell. I have found one who specialises in IVF and is based in Turnpike lane which is very near to me. She charges £40 for the initial consultation is £40 then follow ups are £30. Her website is: http://www.acupuncturemarina.com/index.html?_ret_=return . I will definitely be having accu in Brno, Czech when i go as it is quite cheap there anyway. I hope it will calm me down a bit as i am always a bag of nerves.

Let me know if you need more information. Take care now and good luck for your op on Tuesday. Hope everything goes smoothly.

Silverglitter79

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thank you so much SG for taking the time to give me all that info.  I really appreciate it.  It certainly does help to get a picture of what lays ahead of me!!  I will definitely get the Oasis drink packed in my bag.  Doesn't sound too confy having to recover in the waiting room.  Won't look forward to that bit!

Im getting nervous now and not sleeping well so will be glad to get it over with.  

I'll let you know how i go.  Thanks again...you're a star!!!

Tamsin xx


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Tamsin

Best of luck with your op tomorrow. Having been for day surgery only on Friday for my ERPC (and my 3rd time at St Thomas...) I feel like I know the process quite well now!

I don't know if you'll get to read this before you go in tomorrow, but in answer to your questions (and to reinforce what SG said):
- yes do try and eat breakfast. I had to wait until nearly 4pm for my op on Friday! Take a good book as well
- yes there is parking at the hosp, but quite expensive, you will also have to pay the congestion charge
- depending on when you have your op, you should be ready to leave around 2 hours later. I think they call the person coming to collect you once you have left the recovery area (if the person isn't with you) to say that you are ready to go
- I also had a sore throat from my 1st lap - it took a few days to recover - but the 2nd time it was fine
- definitely wear loose fitting bottoms/skirt to go home in - your tummy will be quite swollen for a few days afterwards
- depending on the surgeon they will either put in soluable stitches or ones that need removing. However with me the soluable ones didn't all dissolve - so went to my GP to have the last few taken out about 2 weeks later
- you may or may not feel like eating straight afterwards (I ususally feel quite nauseous when I come round)
- finally do make sure you take it easy once you're back home. The danger is that you feel OK because you are taking pain relief and then end up overdoing it! Take lots of naps and don't feel guilty about indulging in a bit of daytime TV!

Let us know how it goes - I am sure you will be fine.

SG - sounds like you have made the right decision re: Reprofit. November will soon come round! Definitely worth having a few acupuncture sessions before you go away, so that you get used to it and to prepare you for your next tx.

Tracey - best of luck for fertilisation tomorrow.....

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xxx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Tracey    for your embie to fertilise, i'm sure the ICSI will help the whole process along so wishing you all the very best hun

tamsin good luck with your op,  im sure it will be fine, i was able to recover in bed from my lap, i stayed overnight in the end but that might have been cos im diabetic as well. I felt a bit nauseous after cos i dont do well after generals but other than that my throat etc was fine. My tummy was VV sore and i shuffled like a lil old lady for a day or so but then i felt like i recovered well after...so i hope its not too painful for you, i managed on paracetamol only

Silverglitter all the best for your tx hun!  

Wiggie hope you are still feeling well hun 
Mani


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thank you Wiggie and Mani.  You really have helped me alot, I am very grateful.  Packed my bag and just off to wash my hair so don't have to worry for a couple of days.  Congestion Charge already paid and sat nav at the ready!!  Got to compile my list of questions too.  They're going to hate me by the time i've gone.  Worried i won't remember anything they say so will give pen, paper and questions to DP.

Don't normally suffer from generals but not taking anything for granted.  
Hopefully will give you the story either late tomorrow or Wednesday once i can remember my name again!

Good luck Tracey for yesterday, hope you got on ok and had a good result. 

Speak soon, thanks again.xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi, good news from me - we now have an embie waiting to hop on board tomorrow lunchtime.

Tamsin, I hope all went OK.


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you dont mind me poping in to read and wish you all the very best of luck. I have read a few of your entries and noticed the parking issue at Guys and St Thomas'. I work in St Thomas' and if you are NHS patients, when you park you can take your parking and congestion ticket to the reception of the dept you attend, they should od you a from that you take to the cashiers and get your money back. All patients who visit the hospital are entitled compensation at the Trust.....

Good luck again, and i hope this helps some of you.... 

sending you loads of     and


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Tracey 


Oh fantastic!!!! Told you lots of PMA would work!!!! Fingers crossed and even more PMA for ET   

Tamelia all the best...you go girl - clean hair, good idea!
Mani


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hello, I've been Lap, Dyed and salpinged and feel amazingly fine.  Got there at 12.30 and parked opposite hospital in Upper marsh street £12 a day.  Thanks Mombasaqueen for the parking advice but only just seen your message so too late now.

Everyone at St Thomas' were fantastic, very helpful friendly and efficient.  Felt happy to put my full trust in them.

Sat in waiting room in my gown and was called through first to see the anaesthetist and then the surgeons assistant who is based at the ACU in Guys so was able to have a good conversation about IVF as well as the operation.

I was first to go through at 1.30, felt very nervous so they put me to sleep quite quickly after struggling to get the cannula in my hand.  I appear not to have veins!  ha ha

Woke up feeling very very sore which i expected but was given full dose of morphine in about 5 lots.  Felt fine after.  Went though to recovery and felt really good....probably the drugs!  Had a cup of tea and a biscuit.  Kept snoozing but was very comfortable.  Had both tubes clipped as they weren't too damaged but were facing the wrong way and only a very small amount of the dye was passing through both but i needed the fluid build up to be stopped as i would never get pregnant with them left as they were.  Had a few adhesions broken away like a spiders web too.  Womb looked good and my previous fibroid had almost shrunk to nothing.

Best news of all though is that because my womb and neck of cervix has been stretched thay want me to phone up the first day of my next period (due next week) to start the frozen cycle again for my blastocyst as my womb is in an ideal condition to accept the embryo.  Feeling very up beat and happy.

They went to discharge me but that's when the blip happened, was all going so well......

As i went to move a felt really faint and suddenly thought i was going to be sick.  They ushered me into a little room then i went delirious and grabbed for a sick tray.  Wasn't sick but i went almost transparent and broke out into an almighty sweat and started shaking and was trying to use the sick tray as a fan but where i was out of it i kept hitting myself with it...must have looked a sight!

The nurse or whoever it was panicked, left me on my own in the room then ran off.  She came back with a few people and they rushed me back through to recovery and called the doctors, surgeon and anaesthetist back.  Turns out my blood pressure had suddenly dropped right out and went low.  They gave me anti sickness medication and kept checking my BP and hooked me up to a drip.  Had 2 bags of the saline solution.  I kept them all there after their shift had finished but not one of them complained and they were all so helpful.  After about a couple of hours they said i was ok to go home after they debated whether to keep me in or not.  It all rested on the last reading which was still too low, so they ignored that and did one more which just scraped through.

So relieved to go home.

Despite all this i feel fine and slept ok.  Today i don't feel much worse than i did after egg collection and it just feels like strong period pains but is eased with pain relief.  Keep randomly getting pains from the gas but a quick move arrange and stretch helps it move.  Im up on my feet and moving about ok....Not overdoing it though i hasten to add.

Sorry i've waffled on but it just goes to prove they are not all horror stories (despite the blip but i see that as a separate thing).  

Having this week to rest and feel certain i'll be fit for work again next week.

Thanks for all your advice it really helped me.

Good luck Tracey for ET.

Wiggie i hope you are feeling better mentally and physically from the ERPC, what a horrible thing for you to have to go through.

Thanks too Mani, Shozie and SG

Roll on AF now!!!

Tam xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

you did have an eventful time Tamelia. glad to hear that all is well and your blast can go where it belongs soon.

good news from me, i have a grade 1 4 cell embie called Katie on board.


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Tam

Glad you came through it all Ok and had the full MOT! I have always found the staff there really lovely as well. Was it the morphine that caused your BP to drop or just one of those things?  Great that they think that your womb is in an ideal state to receive the blasto after your next cycle.

I am feeling much better after my ERPC thanks, still a bit swollen and bleeding but that is usual. Just looking forward to getting my body back to normal now.

And thanks Mombasqueen for the advice re: parking - I have never been made aware of that (or maybe it was in the patient info and I never read it!)

Wiggie xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

HI everyone

Tracey what fantastic news, PMA worked its magic!!!! Now keep it up hun!! Everything but everything crossed for you hun   

Tamelia - what an eventful day, but glad you have come thru alright!!!

Mombassaqueen so sorry i didnt say hi - im not usually so rude   i only realised after i posted ystday that i hadnt said hello! What do you do at st thomas'?

Wiggie good to hear you are feeling stronger

Got my scan re aches and pains on fri so will find out whats going on

Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

and I said a while ago that I wouldn't be posting on here as I am not a Guy's girl any more.

Mani.  how are you feeling now?  Good to see your weightloss ticker moving downwards again.  Are you going to the meet that Nat organised for tomorrow?  I am.


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

aww Tamelia bless you. glad all went well even after the little problem you had with your Blood pressure. glad you home and recovery well. great news to hear you can start fet with your next cycle. i really hope things goes well for you hun

Mani- all the best for friday with the scan

Tracey- all the best on your 2ww 

hello to Wiggie, silverglitter


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello ManiT,

Thanks for your message and the rest of you who have replied me back.
I am a Medical Secretary at St Thomas'. I have probably bumped into many of you around Toms2 or Shepherd's Hall area during lunch times... but I hope you are all well and keeping   

I am due to start treatment myself, so i understand what you are all going through. It IS a long and desperate journey, but we MUST all hang in there and have hope. Infact, lets claim next year as ours!!! when they start coming they should come in Twinnies and triplets!!!(double and triple the price for the heartache infertility has brought us).

All the best to you all, and keep keeping on............


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Congratulations Tracey and welcome to your new home Katie, hope you make yourself nice and comfortable.  Make sure you take the next 2 weeks easy and don't turn yourself crazy with the knicker twitching.  Just because you are not at Guys you are not to stop posting on here!

Hi Wiggie, I'm pretty sure it was the morphine.  I had the full amount they could let me have and i'm fairly small so not sure if that makes a difference but i think the combination of that and dehydration was enough to set it off.  Was scarey though as i felt so bad and didn't know what it was.  Glad you are feeling a bit better too.

Mani, good luck for Fridays scan.  

Mombasaqueen, when do you start treatment then?  Are you having IVF and will it be your first time?  Yes lets all hope next year will be our year.

Shozie, thanks for your kind wishes.

I'm still recovering well.  The wind and gas pain is a bit uncomfortable.  Keeps catching me and it really hurts when it does but seems to disappear quite quickly.  The pain in the shoulders feels like the ache you get when you hit your funny bone.  Put my feet up and took painkillers yesterday but still managed to cook dinner and waddle about a bit.  Today i might even sit round the in laws for a cup of tea for an hour just to get out but am certainly still not going to overdo it.  Want to get back to normality and work next week.  If i could just get this gas to come out.  How disgusting does that sound!!

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Mombassaqueen.  Good luck for your treatment.  Fertility Friends is an absolute godsend when you are having treatment.  These girls have the answers to everything - except how to guarantee a pregnancy!


----------



## mombasaqueen (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello ladies.....

Tamelia to answer your question, YES. I am also having IVF and it will be my first time. We have been trying for 7 years now and when we finally had everything checked, hubbies little soldiers are well and so were all my results! So concluded unexplained Infertility.

Traceymohair - It is an absolute Godsend, i agree. I feel very much at ease to actually talk about it but then it might be because we are going through the same thing. I have not actually spoken about it with my family like mum and dad in detail... but they know we are trying for a little one. Thank you for replying.

Hello to everyone else and hope you are all keeping   

xxx


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

Tamelia, nice you recovering well.

Mombasaqueen- welcome to the site. i hope you settle in fine. all the best with you first cycle of ivf. when will you be having your first cycle?


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

HI everyone 

Had the scan early   this morning ... basically reassured there isnt an ectopic, the pain was a cyst in all likelihood, the sonographer saw the remains of a cyst and she said it prob ruptured a couple days ago which is prob the reason for the pains. She said if it continues this week tho to call back and they will see me again. 

Have to have a follow up for the miscarriage tho in a few weeks so will try to find out if there is anything they can suggest as i have had immune tests already so dont know what more they can do, 

The new unit is nice - very big, felt a bit awed, the old one felt familiar and cosy and i felt a bit lost in this one!

Mani


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi all

Tamsin - glad to hear you're recovering well, the shoulder pain and the gas is quite normal after a lap I'm afraid!

Welcome Mombassaqueen, good luck with your tx

Mani - glad to hear that the scan showed no serious problem, and good luck for your follow-up. Who will you see?

Tracey - good to finally meet you and chat last night!

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## cheriecherry (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi everyone,

i hope you dont mind me posting a question on this thread...

im due to start  PGD treatment at Guys in 2 weeks time, have got a million and one things going thru my head and am starting to worry bout the drugs, how am i going to balance treatment with a stressful job, the whole roller coaster of this journey.....

it is our first attempt at PGD, i dont know whether any of you ladies have any experience of this at Guys? and was also wondering if for Egg collection- are you heavily sedated to the point of where u hardly remember ? or are the docs lying and do u feel what they do?? 

im getting more and more petrified as the days get closer to us starting treatment!!


have to go to Guys on weds to get my schedule and see the nurse about the injections, is the new unit in the same building as the old one?

thanks


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi 

Welcome to the thread!!

The sedation is going to knock you out completely you wont feel a thing so dont worry!! I came round in the theatre after the procedure and it was fine

I havent had PGD so cant help you with that one im afraid
the new unit is still at the hosp if you go in thru reception its on the far side of the food counter, before you go thru the double doors (theres 2 lots of lifts one either side of the food counter but it def is the far one u need - floor 11

good luck!!!
Mani


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi 
well so much for being upbeat.... i feel [email protected] today, really down, i think its hit me again having that scan yesterday that this hasnt worked for me and i cant stop crying

Mani


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

(((((Oh Mani))))))) sorry you are feeling so crappy.  Hopefully you will start to feel stronger after you've let it all out.  It just grabs you sometimes doesn't it.  You try your hardest to be positive then in a weak moment it knocks you down and stamps all over you.  Have a good cry and let it all out, indulge yourself in all your favourite things...whatever can give you any bit of comfort.  Look towards your follow up appointment and see what they have to suggest now.  I've been chatting to a lady and she had continual miscarriages and every test under the sun and it has now finally worked for her and is due in Jan 09.  She is very friendly and i know she would be only to happy to chat to you to tell you what she did to make it work in the end.  I can try put you in touch with her if you like?  (Will send you a PM to let you know where you can find her).

Hi Cherie cherry, I'm afraid i don't know much either about PGD.  I personally don't think the actual process and the drugs for IVF is too bad, i think it's the emotional side of it that gets you.  It's like a series of hurdles and you can only look to the next one each time. You can feel ecstatically happy and change to thoroughly depressed very quickly but can also change back to being very happy again after.  It's like a journey and you don't have much control over it but hopefully it will all work out for you and it can be very exciting if you can try keep your positive head on.  The egg collection is fine, you don't feel a thing.  I've had 2 now and was sedated both times and just remember waking up in recovery.  They don't keep you long and you just have a bit of cramping after the next day or 2 but nothing too bad.

xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Mani, I am sorry to hear you are feeling so down.  I agree, indulge yourself for a while. As you know, there is nothing much you can do but wait for the feelings to pass.  I find that having a cuddle with Max can help.

Cherie.  I can reiterate what Mani and tamelia have said.  The sedation completely knocks you out, I don't remember a thing about EC and had no pain afterwards, we left the hospital an hour after and had lunch in Borough Market.  I felt tired the next day but that was it.  I always thought "thank god I am not diabetic, I could never inject myself" and hear I am one IUI and 2 IVF's later and needles don't bother me at all.
It is difficult to balance with a stressful job. I found the best thing was to tell my boss (I am lucky she is really nice) so at least I didn't have to feel stressed making excuses to be out of the office.  Also, people had warned me that it took loads of time but as I worked 20 mins away I didn't find it too bad.  There wasn't any going to apts every other day like a book I read told me.
Good luck.

I am nearly half way through my 2ww.  The Lister said 14 days after EC was OTD so 6 October.  I was feeling really positive but that is wearing off now.  Maybe I will get my PMA back.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi Mani, hope you are ok (((((( ))))).

Tracey, how you feeling?  Getting close now! 

For me, AF came yesterday and it's a seriously painful one.  Anyway it means i can start my FET cycle.  Got an appointment Wed 15th to collect the drugs.  Doing patches this time as the tablets didn't work before.  Start the sniffing on 16th.  Here we go again!

Hi to everyone else too.

xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Tracey PMA galore during your 2WW !!!   

Tamelia good luck for your cycle, you must be feeling excited!!!

Hope everyone else is well!

Mani


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

only 5 more days of the 2ww madness.  

Tamelia.  Good luck.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

HI Mani

Sorry you are feeling down, it is so hard to keep positive when you have one knock after another. When I find myself feeling down I try and focus on things I DO have - my DH, friends, family, job etc - and be thankful for those. I know it sounds a bit Pollyanna-ish - but it does work!

Tam - how are you recovering from the op hun? Good luck for your next cycle - hope the patches work this time!

Tracey - not long to go now. I also find that the days leading up to the OTD are the worst. I am keeping everything crossed for you...

As for me, I am getting back to normal and feeling loads better, although I still have a bit of bleeding which is annoying, as I want to get back into swimming etc. Has anyone else found that they bled for ages after a m/c? They said it could last up to 2 weeks and it is nearly 2 weeks now. I feel that I have done my time and it should really stop now!

Hello & welcome to CherieCHerry, and hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

It has all gone very quiet on here.

Well, I have had a roller coaster few days.  At the Lister they give you an OTD date of 14 days post EC.  I tested then (and three days before) and got a BFN, tested again the next day and still BFN, tested today and  

I am trying not to get too excited as it is only one positive out of lots of negatives and I have pink mucus but I can't help it.  Hooray, hooray


----------



## silverglitter79 (Sep 20, 2007)

Congratulations Tracey!!!!!  

Silverglitter79


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi

Tracey what absolutely brilliant news!!! OMG so very pleased for you                 

Mani


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Tracey that's brilliant.  What are the chances of a turnaround like that!!!  I bet you have to keep pinching yourself to check you've not been dreaming.  I'm keeping everything crossed for you for blood tests but a postive is a positive and you are having a baby.  Wooppeeeee!!! 
So pleased.
x


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

congratulations Tracey that is just fantastic . well done


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Girls

TRACEY CONGRATULATIONS!!! EVERYTHING CROSSED FOR YOU.

Tots


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I got my blood results this afternoon and they are what they expect - 128.  However, I am having quite a bit of bleeding so I am very very worried.

I am having another blood test on Monday.

I will keep you posted.

Tracey


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Tracey

Just seen your news - what a roller coaster last few days it has been for you ! However I know what it feels like to go from a high to a low - I started bleeding on the day I tested positive which was 2-3 days after my AF was due. The worst thing is that whatever happens you really can't do anything about the outcome and feel totally helpless. I really do hope it is good news for you and I am keeping everything crossed......

Take care, try not to get too anxious and keep us posted

Wiggie xxx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi, I've got an appointment on Wednesday and not been to the new unit yet.  Can anyone please tell me how to get to it from the entrance across the bridge from the train station.
Hope you are all having a good weekend.x


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

Tracey- all the best with your blood test tomorrow.

Tamelia- there is a another lift on the second floor. you just need to walk around the the building. ask the two people that normally sit on the desk at the entrance of the lift you normally take to the old clinic. when you get to that lift press to go 11 floor and it will take you right to the new clinic entrance.

i hope that help. i am not very good with giving direction


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I have been bleeding quite heavily all weekend so I can't think that it is going to be anything other than bad news.  I don't know whether to get a repeat blood test or not - it costs £60 each time! I was meant to go tomorrow morning but that would mean taking Max into London as it is my day off then coming home, then going back to London in the evening for DH's birthday meal at Marcus Waring's.  The blood test won't change the outcome.
Does anyone know if you can get an HGC blood test at your GP for free?

Somehow I have managed to stay cheerful through DH's 40th birthday and had a great time at his party last night.  I have to confess that 2-3 glasses of champagne helped things along.  I figured that I am so sure that this is all over it couldn't hurt.  Even if by some miracle I am still pg then one drinking episode wont' make a difference.  I also went out in an inappropriately short dress for a 42 year old which made me feel good too!


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Oh Tracey it really is proving to be a rollercoaster for you.  If it was me i would want a blood test just so i could put a full stop on one way or another.  You obviously would have made your decision now what you decided to do.  Glad you had a party to help take your mind off things and good for you having a drink, i would have done too.  And for getting your legs out...if you've got them flaunt them girl!!

I will look out for your update.  Thinking of you and praying the result staus positive for you.x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks.  I managed to get a blood test at the GP this morning but won't get the results until Wednesday afternoon.  I am 99.9999% sure it is all over as I am still bleeding a lot so waiting won't be too bad.  I could have got results the same day at the Lister but it would have cost me another £60 and we are living way beyond our means at the moment.

Tonight we are going to Marcus Waring at The Berkley for DH's 40th present from me - I would rather spend loads of money on fab dinner than yet another blood test!

I will let you know how I get on on Wednesday.

Love to you all.

Tracey


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Have fun tonight Tracey.

Shozie thanks for directions, they do make sense thanks, I'll ask the bods in the doorway to the lifts.  Any idea when your transfer is yet? x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

HI everyone

Hope you are all well

Tracey im sorry it sounds like you have had a rough time with the pg but you do sound so positive, 

I love getting my legs out too so dont worry i dont think a skirt can be too short!!!

Tamsin hope you find your way ok i went through the main entrance so cant advise you but the unit is very swish!! Bit overwhelming really!

Me - still no af
Mani


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello all

Sorry I have been appalling at keeping in touch, but Tracey I am    like mad for you!

Hope the dinner was great! (I bought my 'cute' little skirt out the other day and hubby looked at me aghast!) saved for the next girls night out...

Take care
Tots


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

Tracey- praying for you here too. the moment you find out the result tomorrow, let us know please.

Totyu- Af, really annoying, know that feeling. i was waiting for mine for a while and it eventually turn up few days ago. i hope yours turn up soon

Tamelia- i am going for a scan next thursday with dr Yacoub to check my lining and if all is well the he said transfer will be on the 28th.

going off topic a bit do anyone know if guys use the new technique that is called vitrication to freeze our embryos? because this new technique supposed to make the embryos thaw well.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

No not heard of vitrication but would be interested to find out more, especially if they do it.  When i asked before about the thawing process they said they get good results and shouldn't be a problem.  But hey i don't take anything for granted and have to say it is a bit worry as i only have the one.

Hi Tots, Hi Mani, Tracey still keeping everything crossed for you. x


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi

I asked about vitrification at guys and they said they dont do it as yet. Its basically 'glass' forming around the egg and it is meant to cut out ice crystal formation which is what causes the eggs to deteriorate with regular freezing - at least that's what i know about it!!

Mani


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks for that Mani. gutted a little bit, because quite a few clinic does this new technique to the egg. i really do hope we dont have problem when it comes to thawing.

i think i might call the clinic up to talk to the embryoslogist (spelling). i need a bit of reassurance.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

That's a shame, was getting excited then.  I will ask again about the thawing today and if you phone them too then perhaps we can compare notes later.


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

I just called them Tamelia (i am so impatient person ) spoked to Fiona the embryologist. she comfirmed what Mani said and said they dont do vitrification yet but are looking forward to doing it soon as anything to improve there service they will look into it

I asked her about the percentage of the clinic thawing rate. she said they have 98% which is quite high for thawing blastocyst and said that is why they are pickky about what they froze. i am so happy about it.

I also asked her about positive result using frozen blastocyst transfer. she said they are number 3rd the highest in the country that get up to 40% success rate with frozen blastocyst transfer but said miscarriage happen alot with frozen cycle, so there will go to be 23% live birth. she said that HFEA have just published there 2007(or did she said 2006?) result on the HFEA website. so maybe you all can have a look at that

Tamelia, i hope that is a bit of reassurance for us now


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Fantastic, thanks for that, I'm just off now.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hello, how was everyones weekends?  I had a little family party for my daughters 2nd birthday on Wednesday.  Had a very good but messy and noisy day, but Amelia and her 7 cousins loved it.
Bit tired today though and going to attempt going to the gym tonight if i can last out.  I'm now on day 4 of sniffing and waiting for AF to arrive sometime before next Monday hopefully so can start on the patches.

Shozie that information was really useful thanks so much for sharing it.  How did your scan go?

My appointment last week ran over time then they tried to give me the wrong drugs so had to go to pharmacy only to be sent next door to the McNair centre to have the prescription countersigned after chatting to one of the doctors.  Turned out to be a long day.  Got the 12.44 train up there and didn't get home till 6.  

The unit takes longer to get to but the waiting area is nice (spent quite some time there!).  If anyone needs to know where it is...from the second floor entrance near bridge from station and top of stairs, go towards the lifts as if you were going to previous unit.  Before going through doors to lifts, turn right and walk through open area (flower garden they called it).  Through Tower Wing doors, block B lifts then 11th floor.  The reception desk is just as the come out of lifts.

Tracey how's the bleeding?  Hope things have stabilised, when can you have a scan to check for heartbeat?

Mani has AF arrived yet?

Tots, Wiggie, how are you?

Hi to everyone else too. x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Tamelia.  Sorry you had such a long day at Guy's.

My bleeding has stopped now, a bit of brown stringy stuff but nothing else.  I was due to have a scan tomorrow but have put it off until next tuesday now as last time I was scanned at 6wks 2 days I was told all was OK and it is too early to see a hb then a week later was told that it hadn't developed furhter.  I don't want a repeat of that.  I just have everything crossed that all will be OK next week and I will be able to accept that I am actually pregnant.


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Tamsin - sounds like you have recovered well from your lap, good luck with the sniffs!

Tracey - glad your bleeding has stopped now. I too was scanned at 6wks 2 days and told too early for hb, then next scan showed it hadn't developed -  so I know exactly how you feel with the worry and uncertainty and will I' m sure be feeling the same if I ever get pg again! 

I really do hope it works for you this time and am keeping everything crossed. I think the waiting at this stage is worse than the 2ww. Did they give you any reason for the bleeding? With me they said it was probably implantation bleeding, but I suppose they never really know for sure.

As for me my AF arrived last Friday - exactly 4 weeks after my op -  they predicted 4-6 weeks, so right on cue! So now focusing on getting fit & healthy over next couple of months with a view to trying my 3rd IVF at the Lister in Jan 09.

The new unit at Guys sounds really nice. I may yet end up back there if my next tx doesn't work. I am still waiting for my NHS funded goes -  in my PCT They only prioritise you if you get to 40, which is still one year away for me!

Hi to everyone else. 

Wiggie xxx


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

Tracey- great to hear your bleeding have stopped now. i hope the scan next week goes well and show a nice strong heartbeat.

Wiggie- well done on your Af been here it must be a relieve for you

Tamelia- glad you found that information helpful. i am due for my scan on thursday. i am so getting worry for it. i really hope my lining is good so i can have my transfer the following tuesday.
what a wait you had at the clinic. well at least you got your medication and can start the treatment.

i am finding the hrt tablet really hard. i have develop a lot of small tiny lump by my right armpit by the breast and last week it went and then appear again on my left armpit near the breast and it hurt a bit. i am hoping it just the side effect and hopefully when i do stop taking it all these will disappear.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Wiggie, it is a shame but having a miscarriage takes away the joy of finding out you are pg.  You just worry that it won't work out.  They didn't give me a reason for the bleeding, they just said they couldn't see sign of bleeding on the scan and that some women do bleed and all is OK.
I found a poll on ff and it seems that about 50/50 of those who experience bleeding go on to have a healthy baby.  I am trying to think that although the chance of a MC is abou5 75% when you are over 43 (I will be 43 next month) that is still 25% chance it will be OK and I only had about 10% chance of getting pg and I managed that.


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

hello, i went for my scan this afternoon and my lining is 9.2mm so i am well chuffed about that. she said transfer will be on wednesday next week. the nurse said if we receive a call from them on that day then it not good news. so we are now praying that our 3 embies thaw well.

Tamelia- how are you? how long have you been dr for now? hope you well

Tracey-how are you? i hope the bleeding is still staying off

hello to everyone i have missed. x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Shozie.  Great lining.  I do hope your little embies thaw OK.

Still no bleeding for me - hooray.  I just have to wait until Tuesday morning now.  I friend whose mother said she saw me with a little girl but it wouldn't be easy a couple of months ago says she sees good news for me (althogh she couldn't be time specific), i am hoping it means good news next week.

I will keep you posted


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm afraid it is bad news from me.  when I got to Waterloo this morning I suddenly decided to go to the Lister for a reassuring blood test or scan as I was feeling negative.
They fitted me in for a scan and unfortunately the pregnancy sack is 4 times smaller than it should be with nothing to be seen in it.  They said there is practically zero chance of it developing into anything.
I am obviously absolutely gutted but haven't cried or anythign.  I think I have had so many reasons for not really believing in this pregnancy I was almost used to the idea even before I got the news.

Nothing to do but wait for a natural MC now.

Off out now for a few drinks (already planned but I was going to be on water, now NOT)


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

((((((Oh Tracey))))))).  I am so upset to see your sad news.  You have been treated so cruelly by all of this, up one minute down the next.  It's strange though isn't it how your natural instinct tells you what's going on inside.  With my last BFN i just so knew that it wasn't to be before i even knew.

Enjoy your drinks, it will help numb the pain.  I don't want you to be upset but crying will help...even if only a little.  Thinking of you and admire you for being so strong.

Shozie, i am keeping everything crossable crossed for you for Wednesday.  I have got an orange stone fertility bracelet i wear so i will beam you some of its powers over to you.  You have 3 lovely embies so I'm certain you will not get that dreaded call on the morning of ET. I've been DR'ing now for 8 days and can feel AF due to arrive very soon so can start on the patches. Hoping it happens tonight or tomorrow so can have my scan in 2 weeks rather than having to wait another week.  I'm so impatient!! 

Hi Tots and Mani, how are you both doing?

Hi to everyone else too.  

Talking of healthy im off to eat my KFC now, oops, well we're all allowed to slack now and again aren't we!?
xx 

HI Wiggie, glad you are getting back on track, good news about AF.  Keeping fit and healthy does you the world of good mentally as well as physically.  Jan 09 will be here before you know it what with Xmas looming fast.  I've been pounding the treadmill at the gym and it is a great way of getting those endorphines going especially if im stressed and having a hormonal day.


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Tracey

Oh my god so sorry to read your news,  it sounds so similar to my situation, although bizarrely my sac kept growing & growing even though nothing was really going on inside it.  Is that what they call a blighted ovum? Sounds like you have decided to wait for it to  come out naturally, rather than having a procedure. You certianly deserve a drink after everything you have been through. Thinking of you  

Shozie - really hoping your embies thaw OK next week, I think if they are blastos they have a good chance? Fingers crossed for you  

Tam - hope your AF arrives soon so that you can go onto the next stage 

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Tracey 

so very sorry to hear this, i can understand some of what you must be going through - i had a similar situation last year as you know, if you need to chat pm me hun 

Mani


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

tracey- i am very sorry x

wiggie- thank you. how are you?

Tamelia- thank you too. i need all the luck i can get. i am so nervous about tomorrow. my transfer is at 12 noon. i dont think i am going to have much sleep tonight. my heart keep racing fast

have your AF been yet Tamelia?


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Shozie, you'll be fine but i can understand the not being able to sleep.  You'll be panicking every time that phone rings tomorrow.  Tell everyone not to call, say your nerves won't stand it.

How exciting!  I should be there too soon.  AF finally came yesterday, never thought she would show.  Put my patch on my bum too, need to change it every 3 days.  I appear to have blown up like a big puffer though, happens every time im on the drugs.  For some reason i always want to eat more too which doesn't help.  Got my scan Wednesday 12th to check the lining.  Just hope i respond to the drugs this time and that the operation worked and that they won't find anymore fluid where it shouldn't be.

Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you at midday.  Take it easy and once youve rested make sure you post all the details.

Tam xx


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

thank you Tamelia. glad AF turn up eventually.

all went well out of the 3 blastocyst 2 thaw fine. 1 didnt make it. the 2 even produce more cells within few hours. Dr yakoub was happy with my lining of the womb and the look of the embryos. so i had 2 put back today. i have to test 10 days time. that is saturday the 8th of november. thank you all for your support. will keep you all updated


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Sorry Shozie, got my days muddled up.  I swear it's these drugs!, can't seem to remember anything and getting confused so quickly...wasn't good to start with!
Brilliant news on the transfer and great thaw result.        Youve got just over a week of turning yourself crazy now.  Looks good though considering you have 2 and they both produced more cells.
I'm feeling rubbish on these drugs this time, don't remember it affecting me this much last time.    Got acheing (.)(.)'s and have bloated out all over, my face and neck feel puffy and i just want to eat alot too.  Get the odd wave of sickness and I'm not even in the 2ww yet!  The slightest thing upsets me and feel overly sensitive.  Would be nice if DP would make a bit of an allowance for it, but hey...he's a man!
Yes keep me updated, all the highs and lows of the torturous 10 days that feels like 10 weeks. x


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

thank you tamelia.

sorry you are having a horrible time with the hrt. at least you are using the patch i think i might ask to be put on them if i get pregnant as the thought of taking 4 tablet for 12 weeks make me sick. not long now until your scan and you too can have your ET


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Shozie

Fanstastic news re: your blasto transfer, all the best for the 2ww and test day on the 8th

Tam - not long for you now, hope the nausea etc eases off!

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## totyu (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi All

Tracey - sending you lots of     
Shozie good luck
Wiggie hello!!!

Everyone else hello!!!

I have just had a lap and found endo which has been removed, having a natural three months and saving hard then off hopefully to ARGC.

Wishing you all baby dust
Tots


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi

Shozie everything crosssed for you for testing day!! Rest up now

Tots good luck withyour go at ARGC glad the lap etc went well

Tamelia hope you feel better soon = the drugs us women have to cope with hey!!! If men had to do this i dont think ivf would be in existence!!!

Hi to everyone else
Hugs
Mani


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

thank you all. not feeling positive at all. feeling like the way i felt like time when i got bfn. 

do anyone know when implantation would have taken place with a day 6 blasto? i think i am going to test tomorrow. i cant cope with this any longer. do you think i am testing early? i am due to test on saturday. i am going crazy literally 

Tamelia- hope things are going well for you


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Shozie, its so difficult going through the 2ww.  Have you got any early test sticks?  I ordered a pack of 10 last time from ebay they were really cheap and i tested early because i couldn't cope with the torment of not knowing.  If it's negative then you prepare yourself a litlle bit but still have that hope that it may turn to a positive because its too early or it may just come up positive now and the wait will be over.  I tested early on my first full cycle in 06 when i got BFP. I must admit though i turned myself crazy testing this year when i got BFN.  If you are like me then i couldn't get it out my mind and had to feel like i was doing something.  
Let me know what you decide and what the outcome is.
Tots, glad your lap was productive.  Not sure that's the right word but you know what i mean.
Mani, feeling much better now thanks, think AF was the main problem, turned me into a crazy mad woman.
Wiggie, hello and Tracey how are you feeling now? 
x


----------



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi everyone. Hope everyone is doing well. Good luck to those still in the 2ww   

Tracey- so sorry for your loss. I've been through 2 and it really is heartwrenching even when you have a gut feeling. Knocks the wind out of you doesn't it?  


I have a bit of an update as finally had a NICE gp who referred me to the ACU straight away! Success and hopefully progress. They say the wait for the 1st consult is about 42 days. Hopefully, I'll get an appt for my Christmas pressie. The GP seemed very knowledgeable and knew we would need the PGD procedure so now the wait is on!


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi JV

It's so nice to have an understanding GP! I didn't realise the wait at the Guys ACU was so long - is that because it's a special  PGD consult? And what's a balanced translocation??

Let's hope 2009 will bring more luck for all of us!

Hi to Tam, Mani, Shozie, Toytu....

Wiggie xx


----------



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm not sure, I think the wait is now 42 days for everyone- she saw the wait time b/c of the choose and book system.

A balanced translocation is when you have all your chromosomes, but one part of one attaches to another (usually a tip). So you are physically and mentally normal, but when trying to conceive, it messes up the sperm and embryo. So they will do pgd, where they remove a cell from the embryo and make sure it is normal before transfer. I had 2 m/c's before we knew what the problem is, so hopefully this will solve it! Although now I'm worried about my fsh level as I had some tests from Jan where I just noticed my level was 14! I'm going to see a private doc on Wed and have it redone to see if it really is a problem or just a fluke.


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

evening all. did a test this morning and it was negative. wasnt surprise at all. 

we have decided to go back to the bridge centre clinic where we got our dd conceived for our next go. going to start the ball rolling next year. meantime going to relax and let my body fully recover from all the treatment we have had this year.

i like to thank everyone for their support and wish you all the success in the future

tamelia- will keep logging on to check your progress


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Shozie

Sorry to hear your news, was this your OTD?

I too am going to take the rest of the year off to recover, all the tx etc certainly takes it out of you!

Tam - good luck for your scan on Weds

Hi to everyone else

Wiggie xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Shozie.  I just wanted to say that I am very sorry to read of your BFN.  I hope 2009 is your year.

You too Wiggie.


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Shozie I am so sorry, i really thought it would work for you.  You sound like you have been very strong about it.  Let me know how Bridge compare to Guys, Im thinking about swapping too in the New Year if this doesn't work.

Tracey hope you are fighting fit again.

Wiggie, I think out bodies do need a rest in between cycles and nice it falls over Xmas so we can over indulge.  I imagine i will probably be joining you.  Not being negative but just can't imagine this FET working.  

Hi JV and Mani.

New Year is going to be our time, heres to our 2009 babies.
xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi everyone

Shozie so sorry to hear your news, all the best with your tx at the bridge i really hope it works for you there

hope everyone else is well

it sounds like there are a few of us having a break at the mo - i just find the emotional side of repeated failed cycles is beginning to take its toll and need a mental break from it all to get a sense of normality beck for a while

Mani


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

thank you everyone. AF arrived today. so in agony but glad it is here. yes i think it best to take a break sometime, it can do a lot of good


----------



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

does anyone know if guys has a limit on the fsh levels for patients? I tested high (14) and am having AMH done next. I'm a bit concerned and confused at the same time. I've gotten pg twice before - 1st natural and the last was 1st cycle using ovulation inducing drugs, so I don't get how I could have a high FSH....


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi JVJM

When did you test your FSH? If when you were still taking the meds (or even a couple of months after) it may have distorted the results. I recall Guys telling me that they treat people with levels up to 12.5, but worth calling to check if this is still the case. The Lister Hospital are experienced in dealing with people with raised FSH.

Good luck

Wiggie xx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, just a quickie from me, had my scan today and lining is ready at 7.5mm.  Very pleasantly surprised that ive not been asked to come back next week for another scan.  A small cyst was found but told not to worry about it.  Had my last sniff tonight and start on the pessaries tomorrow and continue with the HRT patches.

ET will be next Tuesday 18th at 3.00 all being well.  Have been told it's a good embryo so just hoping it thaws for me.

Hope everyone is doing ok. Tam.x


----------



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

Wiggie said:


> Hi JVJM
> 
> When did you test your FSH? If when you were still taking the meds (or even a couple of months after) it may have distorted the results. I recall Guys telling me that they treat people with levels up to 12.5, but worth calling to check if this is still the case. The Lister Hospital are experienced in dealing with people with raised FSH.
> 
> ...


this is what I'm worried about! I wasn't taking the meds when I tested and started after, but 1st cycle using them got pg so it obviously worked! I also have been charting for 2.5 yrs and definitely O every month according to temps. UH, so not what I need on top of everything else. I guess I will look into Lister, as I at least want to attempt having a bio child with dh.... I also read stress can affect the results and I'm definitely stressed right now (staying with the inlaws while we look for a flat!). *deep breaths*

x


----------



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

tamelia said:


> Hi everyone, just a quickie from me, had my scan today and lining is ready at 7.5mm. Very pleasantly surprised that ive not been asked to come back next week for another scan. A small cyst was found but told not to worry about it. Had my last sniff tonight and start on the pessaries tomorrow and continue with the HRT patches.
> 
> ET will be next Tuesday 18th at 3.00 all being well. Have been told it's a good embryo so just hoping it thaws for me.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok. Tam.x


great news, I bet Tues can't come fast enough!


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

tamelia- great news on the lining. hope the thaw goes well for you. i will remember you on wednesday as it my dd 3rd birthday. all the best


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thanks JV I have a high FSH too but mines at 10.  Not sure of limit but again i think Lister are probably better suited for your situation and i have heard of success from high FSH.  Short protocol where you start stimming straight away helps and also they can give you higher doses of the stimms for a longer period.  Sounds very positive that you know you ov every month so all appears to be normal.  I'm sure there is a very good possibility of success.

Shozie, thank you.  Happy birthday to your little girl for Wednesday, doesn't the time go fast!

I've been on the progesterone pessaries since Thursday and feel rough on them.  They give me the same side effects as being pregnant so have felt incredibly nauseous and tired.  So lethargic too.  I work in a bar on Saturdays and lucky it wasn't busy as i just kept messing up the food orders where my brain was frazzled and just not concentrating.  Bad nights sleep too as i keep waking up and feeling sick and then the anxiety kicks in.  So worried about it not thawing Tuesday, I know what will be will be but doesn't stop me tormenting myself when i should be sleeping. Roll on Tuesday morning's phone call I shall be pacing the room and having kittens every time the phone rings.

Tam xx


----------



## ManiH (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi veryone

Tamsin all the best for your ET 2moro hun

hope everyone else is well

Mani


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thanks for the good wishes, had to phone 3 times before i could get an answer from them finally at 11.30!  But yes my little blasto has thawed and I'm off to collect it at 3.30.  I have never felt nerves like this, my stomach has done cartwheels all morning! x


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Tamelia, great news that blasto has thawed nicely, I'm sure it will be good to have it back where it belongs.  Good luck

Tracey


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

tamelia- great news that your embie thaw well. all the best on your 2ww now


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thank you, after my stressful morning of not knowing what had happened i was told the blasto had thawed at 80%  (they look for minimum 50%) but it then went on to develop further and hatch right out.  So delighted, couldn't have asked for a better start!  Had to wait in waiting room for an hour, the full bladder was a killer.  Had to go 3 times to empty bits out as i was going to explode.  They had a little trouble getting into my uterus as it tilts the wrong way but the doctor, nurse and embryologist were so nice and cheerful.  I felt totally at ease with them carrying out the ET.  I didn't feel right last time but this time somehow different.  Oh well fingers crossed now.  Got to test Sat 29th but may well test before.  Yes I'm naughty i know.
Hello to all.
Tracey, how are you doing now?
xx


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Tam

Fantastic news re: your ET, sounds like your blasto thawed nicely, really hope this time will work for you!

Rest up now

Wiggie xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Tamelia, the 29th is a lucky day - it is my birthday.  Good luck


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

all the best for tomorrow Tamelia. hope you get BFP


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Shozie but as crazy as this sounds Im going to wait till Sunday before testing.  Don't want to go to work miserable tomorrow if its not good so am enjoying the ignorance of not knowing.  Kept testing at first and turning myself mad so have decided to go the other way to try and maintain a bit if sanity...if possible.  Have loads of symptoms but don't know what they are going to turn out to be caused by yet.  Im just hoping so much.

Happy Birthday Tracey for tomorrow!!!

I'll post as soon as i know the result, good or bad.

Thanks for thinking of me.xx


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Tam....

And Happy Birthday to Tracey

Wiggie xx


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thought i would just let you know it didn't work again.  .  I was feeling so happy with myself for holding out and i tested when i got home from work and it was a clear BFN on 2 tests.  Am very empty and upset and the emotional pain is raw.  Have cried buckets and my mum and sister have been round too.  Doesn't get any easier the more BFN's you get.  No point in symptom spotting either, it means nothing.  Thanks for all your support, Im off to find solice in a bottle of wine.xx


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hello ladies, just wanted to introduce myself and ask if you mind if i join in your thread? i'm a veteran of guys and this site kept me going enabling me to write my 2ww diary during our ICSI in 2006. We've got our consultants appointment back at Guys again on 8th December as we want to try for another baby and want to go back to Guys as they did it for us last time... It'll be weird going back there, but to a different place as I gather the clinic has moved! hope to get to know you a bit over the coming months. Flumpity x

tamelia - i know i don't know you yet but i wanted to offer my heartfelt commiserations and hugs. i know how awful it is when treatment fails and there's nothing i can say other than to offer so much sympathy x


----------



## shozie (Jun 19, 2007)

Tamelia i am so gutted for you. i know excatly how you feeling. the thought of keep getting bfn after another is unbearable. it really sucked. really sorry for you hun


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Shozie and Flumpity.  I'm still feeling fed up but am already planning my next cycle.

Flumpity, good luck for your consultation on 8th, who you seeing?  My first baby was also as a result of treatment at Guys so feel a natural pull to use them to help me get a brother or sister for her.  The scans are done at the new unit on the 11th floor, it's all very posh.  The procedures such as EC and ET are still carried out on the 4th though as they haven't finished the move entirely yet but don't think it will take long now.

I phoned up today to give them my bad news and I've asked if i get start again as soon as they will allow me.  AF has not yet shown so once it has i can then start on the one after.  I asked if i can discuss doing short protocol this time as ive done long on the last 2.  I have a fairly high FSH and respond very slowly to the stimms so thought starting stimming without DR'ing first will help produce more eggs as my body will be working with it. 
I'm seeing DR Khalaf on 23rd Dec which i am very pleased about.  I know that whatever he suggests will be the right answer for us.  I have a huge amount of faith in him.
Just want AF to show now to get past this episode and help clear some of those rotten hormones out my body.  They're making me feel rubbish.
x


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Tam

Really sorry to hear your news, we've all been there hun and it's always crap!   Good luck for your follow-up

Flumpity - welcome to the thread, I hope Guys works for you again this time 

Wiggie xx


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hi again, thanks Tam. don't know who we're seeing ( i should check!). i have a lot of faith in guys too (obviously). I do feel so sorry for you, my BFN after icsi was probably the lowest i've ever felt, but you know you bounce back somehow don't you. you already sound more positive planning the next go...

for what its worth, and again i know it can be annoying people telling you to hope when you feel there is none, but with my successful FET I got a BFN on day 14, 15 and 16 of the 2ww, and only got a positive result on day 17 and even then it was so so faint i couldn't really tell if it was positive or a trick of the light. I wasn't going to test because i'd given up and was waiting for AF but just thought i'll try one more. So sometimes pregnancy hormone clearly doesn't show up very early. I was using the ultra early tests too which claim to detect just 15ig (i think clear blue and their ilk test at 30 units) but still got 3-4 days of negative results. so my daughter is noisy proof that it really isn't over till its over. i would never have believed that could happen if it hadn't happened to me and i remember feeling quite cross with people (on this board) telling me to keep testing because AF hadn't shown up. but they were right.

interesting to hear about the new suite. i guess we'll find out on monday!


----------



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

Hi all, 

This thread seems to have died lately!    Where is everyone??

Anyway, still counting down til my appt at Guys and debating on whether to go ahead and request self paying appt? I'm also debating whether or not I want to do PGD. I just can't decide whether it's worth it or not. I keep reading they could test a healthy cell, but all the others could still be bad or something could show up wrong after the testing is done. UH, decisions decisions.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## tamelia (May 26, 2008)

Yes it has gone a bit quiet on here lately.  We should try and revive it.

Thanks for you kind wishes Wiggie.

Flumpity, I do feel like ive managed to bounce back a bit.  The fighting spirit takes over when you're determined not to give up trying for what you want.  I can realistically only fund at most 2 more fresh cycles so there will be a cut off point somewhere.  That's amazing that you got your BFP so many days after OTD.  I did start to wonder yesterday after reading that then about 5 minutes later AF arrived.  I do actually feel quite relieved.  Its painful and heavy so it can only be good thing in terms in clearing my body out ready to start a fresh.  Puts a full stop on this failed FET so can now move on.
Good luck for your appointment Monday, keep us updated.  Interested to hear what they say.

JVJM, when is your appointment?  You definitely staying with Guys then?  I've got quite a high FSH too and going to ask about doing short protocol this time round.

x


----------



## JVJM (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't know if Guys will treat us or not due to the FSH issue. They are the ones that I think seem best for doing PGD though so I just don't know if they will turn me down. 

The only other clinic in London I found doing PGD is the Bridge and there were some bad things on here about them. Just people not feeling like they were getting the care they should, etc.

My appt at Guys is Jan 7, but I just got the thing in the mail and it's isn't for the ACU, it says something about Gynacelogical problems and funny thing is it's in DH"s name!! He got the referral to a Gyno!!!


----------



## Wiggie (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi JVJM

How bizarre your DH got a sent a gynae appt! However that would explain why you had to go via choose & book and wait 42 days. If you book directly with the ACU you normally get an appt within 2-3 weeks - however I think you have to be referred either via the gynae team or your GP before they will give you an appt.  

Is your Jan appt with the reproductive medicine team (ie. under Mr Khalaf)? As he looks after general reproductive issues as well as the ACU - which is maybe why you got sent that appointment.

Wiggie ss


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home................ 

Happy chatting and lots of love and luck 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=168544.msg2646176#msg2646176


----------

